# R.I.P. QUEEN ELIZABETH II



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

This will be an especially sad day for Germany oops I mean Britain.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

elelegido said:


> This will be an especially sad day for Germany oops I mean Britain.


She had " style" ,will miss her.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tucsongoober69 (May 29, 2021)

I wonder how long Charles will remain as king before passing the throne to Harry


----------



## tucsongoober69 (May 29, 2021)

I wonder how long Charles will remain as king before passing the throne to Harry


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

Jimmy Carter still alive


----------



## Vernited (Sep 6, 2018)

Finally, now maybe someone can snatch the Kohinoor diamond off her crown and return it to India.

And all the billions of dollars of jewelry, gold, diamonds can also be returned to their respective countries. I am not sure why a colonizer like her deserves any respect, her country brutally slaughtered millions of innocent people so they can extract resources for their own selfish needs.

I am glad she's dead, ABOUT TIME.


----------



## Wonder Will (Dec 9, 2019)

Great moment for CANADA to finally become a republic and stop this ridiculous institution that costs society hundreds of millions each year.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

The Queen is dead...

Long live the Queen.

Did you know that Elizabeth (then a princess) drove an ambulance during WWII while England was being bombed?









'Princess Auto Mechanic' - how the Queen spent the Second World War


Newspapers at the time dubbed her 'Princess Auto Mechanic' and reported that the King had ordered that she 'is to be treated exactly the same as any other student officer, with no special privileges because of personal rank’




www.standard.co.uk


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> The Queen is dead...
> 
> Long live the Queen.
> 
> ...


Yup.



















There probably wasn't much that the " ole gal" couldn't do !










( She was conducting business right up until yesterday, Doctors advised her to rest)


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Vernited said:


> Finally, now maybe someone can snatch the Kohinoor diamond off her crown and return it to India.
> 
> I am not sure why a colonizer like her deserves any respect
> 
> I am glad she's dead, ABOUT TIME.


So, just to confirm, I take it you were _not_ a fan?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Wonder Will said:


> Great moment for CANADA to finally become a republic and stop this ridiculous institution that costs society hundreds of millions each year.


You will be allowed full sovereignty when King Charles decides that you are ready.

My, the colonies are quite rowdy tonight!


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

Vernited said:


> Finally, now maybe someone can snatch the Kohinoor diamond off her crown and return it to India.
> 
> And all the billions of dollars of jewelry, gold, diamonds can also be returned to their respective countries. I am not sure why a colonizer like her deserves any respect, her country brutally slaughtered millions of innocent people so they can extract resources for their own selfish needs.
> 
> I am glad she's dead, ABOUT TIME.


Don't be salty, all the crap both Spaniards and Brits took from their colonies is lost, take it as payment for giving you civilization.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

tucsongoober69 said:


> I wonder how long Charles will remain as king before passing the throne to Harry


Harry is the younger one
the good looking one w the white wife will be next


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm just waiting to see Charles' mug on Canada's money. Surely they can't think they're better than us at that point.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Donatello said:


> Don't be salty, all the crap both Spaniards and Brits took from their colonies is lost, take it as payment for giving you civilization.


Plus, if we're going to talk about returning lands taken from the original owners and not be hypocrites, Americans would all have to get on the boats and head back to Plymouth, Marseille, Hamburg etc etc after giving all the land that the United States took back to the native Americans.

There's a definite air of "Do as I say, not as I do" about that poster.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UbaBrah said:


> I'm just waiting to see Charles' mug on Canada's money. Surely they can't think they're better than us at that point.


Could be worse; they could put his wife on your money.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)




----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)




----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

They could just keep the Queen Elizabeth on the currency out of tradition.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I assume this is going to be a lot more Uber business for the drivers in the UK in the next coming weeks.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

Vernited said:


> Finally, now maybe someone can snatch the Kohinoor diamond off her crown and return it to India.
> 
> And all the billions of dollars of jewelry, gold, diamonds can also be returned to their respective countries. I am not sure why a colonizer like her deserves any respect, her country brutally slaughtered millions of innocent people so they can extract resources for their own selfish needs.
> 
> I am glad she's dead, ABOUT TIME.


While Americans on the other hand treated the Native Americans, Vietnamese, etc, with love and respect.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> She had " style" ,will miss her.
> View attachment 676038


She kind had that Grace Kelley grace about her as a young woman. I always found her to be a bit of a hottie.



Vernited said:


> Finally, now maybe someone can snatch the Kohinoor diamond off her crown and return it to India.
> 
> And all the billions of dollars of jewelry, gold, diamonds can also be returned to their respective countries. I am not sure why a colonizer like her deserves any respect, her country brutally slaughtered millions of innocent people so they can extract resources for their own selfish needs.
> 
> I am glad she's dead, ABOUT TIME.


I was with you right up to that last sentence.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I see the new emoticons are being put to good use.


----------



## Vernited (Sep 6, 2018)

Donatello said:


> Don't be salty, all the crap both Spaniards and Brits took from their colonies is lost, take it as payment for giving you civilization.


It's not lost. This is possibly the most ignorant comment I have seen on this board. Have you even ever traveled? You sound like one of those Americans that has never been anywhere internationally.


----------



## Vernited (Sep 6, 2018)

elelegido said:


> Plus, if we're going to talk about returning lands taken from the original owners and not be hypocrites, Americans would all have to get on the boats and head back to Plymouth, Marseille, Hamburg etc etc after giving all the land that the United States took back to the native Americans.
> 
> There's a definite air of "Do as I say, not as I do" about that poster.


Your point is valid, however I am biased towards the queen and her bullshit because it has personally affected me and my family and my ancestors.

So my opinion still stands, **** the queen, **** that brit that just posted "colonies are rowdy today" and **** any colonizer, I hope all of them die a slow burning death. ****ing thieves and literal grave robers.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

Vernited said:


> It's not lost. This is possibly the most ignorant comment I have seen on this board. Have you even ever traveled? You sound like one of those Americans that has never been anywhere internationally.


----------



## shamalamadingdong (Jan 12, 2022)

In what circle of hell do thieves reside?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

shamalamadingdong said:


> In what circle of hell do thieves reside?


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I want to give my thoughts on the Queen…. Hmm. Never mind. I don’t have any.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Vernited said:


> I hope all of them die a slow burning death. ****ing thieves and literal grave robers.


I simply _must_ invite you to my next dinner party!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

TobyD said:


> I want to give my thoughts on the Queen…. Hmm. Never mind. I don’t have any.


Fair enough; that's what a lot of people think in the UK. For me, her death is sad in the same way it's sad when any little old lady dies, nothing more.

I'm not a monarchist, but I think we should keep the royal family for no reason other than the fact that they bring in a huge amount of revenue into the country both through tourism and exports of royal tat to the rest of the world.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Vernited said:


> Finally, now maybe someone can snatch the Kohinoor diamond off her crown and return it to India.
> 
> And all the billions of dollars of jewelry, gold, diamonds can also be returned to their respective countries. I am not sure why a colonizer like her deserves any respect, her country brutally slaughtered millions of innocent people so they can extract resources for their own selfish needs.
> 
> I am glad she's dead, ABOUT TIME.


That’s how I feel about the student loan forgiveness (I’ll buy your vote act).


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> She had " style" ,will miss her.


Okay then, but, what exactly was her job?


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

My condolences to the Englants.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> She had " style" ,will miss her.
> View attachment 676038


Yes & as I posted on another thread, I hoped she’d make it to 100. Too bad they can’t bypass Charles as King and give William the throne now. Charles just has a personality like a mop.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Too bad they can’t bypass Charles as King and give William the throne now. Charles just has a personality like a mop.


If it’s personality you want, put that shitstain of a clown Harry on the throne. Let’s have a royal shitshow to shake things up!
🖕🤡🖕


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Vernited said:


> I am biased towards the queen and her bullshit because it has personally affected me and my family and my ancestors.
> 
> So my opinion still stands, *** the queen, *** that brit that just posted "colonies are rowdy today" and **** any colonizer, I hope all of them die a slow burning death. ****ing thieves and literal grave robers.


Have you ever considered becoming a life-coach?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Have you ever considered becoming a life-coach?


He is quite the motivator isn’t he? 😀


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Invisible said:


> He is quite the motivator isn’t he? 😀


Probably lives in a van down by the river.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Probably lives in a van down by the river.
> View attachment 676149


That was my fav Farley skits. He was one of the all time greats!


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

elelegido said:


> My, the colonies are quite rowdy tonight!


^^^ Best post today.


----------



## thepukeguy (10 mo ago)

Regardless of your opinion towards her she was the most powerful woman in the world. Next up, Oprah. I do believe she can make that claim now.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Rampage said:


> That’s how I feel about the student loan forgiveness (I’ll buy your vote act).


Thank you.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Okay then, but, what exactly was her job?


" Represent".

You think she never wanted to do OTHER THINGS from time to time ?









Our " Politicians " come & go every few years.
Each new batch tries to line their pockets.
In their " allowed" time.
7 Decades of being the "SYMBOL".
I HAVE TO RESPECT THAT.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> You think she never wanted to do OTHER THINGS from time to time ?


Oh, sure...why live a silver-spoon fed life-of-luxury when you can be an airline stewardess or an Uber driver instead?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Oh, sure...why live a silver-spoon fed life-of-luxury when you can be an airline stewardess or an Uber driver instead?


All her life , the yoke of Servitude was her burden.

She was Born a " Symbol".


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> All her life , the yoke of Servitude was her burden.


The only yoke she was accustomed to was all those expensive oversized hats that caused her to slope.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> The only yoke she was accustomed to was all those expensive oversized hats that caused her to slope.
> View attachment 676157


I always liked her.
That is all I can say.
I am saddened that she is no longer with us.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I always liked her.
> That is all I can say.
> I am saddened that she is no longer with us.


Well, she was observant...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Show some Respect.
96 years old.
Mother of 4 children.
Served in WW2.

THAT ALONE DESERVES RESPECT.

THEN 70 YEARS AS QUEEN OF ENGLAND !

THE WOMAN WAS WORLD HISTORY !

( Perhaps, I should show more Respect for Joe Biden. 50 years of Service to his country . Even though I do not agree with his " direction". 50 years is a long time.,)


----------



## Vernited (Sep 6, 2018)

> Show some Respect.
> 96 years old.
> Mother of 4 children.
> Served in WW2.
> ...


Uh no. **** the Queen. Royally.

In 1947, she ordered Cyril Radcliffe casually "over lunch" to draw a border between India and Pakistan.

This "casual" border drawing displaced 10 million people and another million people lost their lives.

Not to mention the ever lasting conflict she single handedly created between the two nations that still cost many lives today. **** the Queen of England.

I hope when she reaches the gates, there isn't any debate, down she ****ing goes. Murderer, rapist, child killer, and graverober. She isn't a ****ing queen she's a ****ing joke. **** the Brits who thought the world was their playground, we didn't need you then and we don't need you now.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

And I'm sure it was the Queen as well who turned you into the sad, despicable creature you've become?


----------



## Vernited (Sep 6, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> And I'm sure it was the Queen as well who turned you into the sad, despicable creature you've become?


**** the Queen.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

Vernited said:


> Uh no. **** the Queen. Royally.
> 
> In 1947, she ordered Cyril Radcliffe casually "over lunch" to draw a border between India and Pakistan.
> 
> ...


Ah I see why you hate the brits, you must be Indian from all the posts I see from you, maybe Pakistani?

America was a colony that expelled the colonialist that tried to rule over it, pretty much all of America (as a continent) expelled both Spaniards and Brits, on your team, you have today, Argentina, who is still salty about the Falkland Islands, how during her rule, Thatcher pretty much beat their army in less than 3 days, because they tried to use force to retake it... other than that, every other country in America could care less about both old colonialist empires, we do not have an inferiority complex.

Whereas India was pretty much ruled by Britain for ages, China also hates colonials because they failed to kick them out, both countries FAILED to keep them out, who do you think should be blamed for that and what makes you less than America or even south America (shitty weapons and tech like Indians/Chinese) who successfully pushed them out? We drew blood, son, we shed blood, that's our difference, maybe that's why both countries are overpopulated today  , you won't make sacrifices.

Now, you have countries like Canadia who are still part of the British empire but operate autonomously (please don't ban me MHR 🤣 ), they have somehow managed to get ahead, are not complaining and will some day claim their independence without a war.

The comment made about the Kohinoor diamond: No, you don't get it back even if it were yours and they happened to take it, stop asking for stuff you lost, do you know how much gold Spain stole from America? Do you see them asking the Spanish to return it? It's ridiculous, Are Jews asking Egyptians for slave reparations? The sense of entitlement and "reparation" today is hilarious, this is asides the obvious reason that the Kohinoor diamond was given at a treaty, willingly, no one stole anything.

You may hate the monarchy but the monarchy is not her, ****, I don't like monarchies yet should I be pissing on her grave? She kept the hell away from political decisions, your inference that she ordered it is wrong as she does not tell the ones ruling the country what she wants, she only approves when the decisions are impactful, along with the PM.

Stop hatin' on the Brits, son, dwelling in the past only makes you salty and will never allow growth.

Now as far as Irish and Scots go... that's a different thing, they are white, you shouldn't care about white suffering. 

Finally, Africa... (God damn Brits took over everything ) What can I say that hasn't been said before, the horrors of the British empire surpass anything America, Russia, China and Germany have done combined, all from a tiny Island in Europe, this goes to show that size doesn't matter, am I rite ladies?

War solves everything my friend, it's an American tradition ever since WW2.


----------



## Vernited (Sep 6, 2018)

Donatello said:


> Ah I see why you hate the brits, you must be Indian from all the posts I see from you, maybe Pakistani?
> 
> America was a colony that expelled the colonialist that tried to rule over it, pretty much all of America (as a continent) expelled both Spaniards and Brits, on your team, you have today, Argentina, who is still salty about the Falkland Islands, how during her rule, Thatcher pretty much beat their army in less than 3 days, because they tried to use force to retake it... other than that, every other country in America could care less about both old colonialist empires, we do not have an inferiority complex.
> 
> ...


**** the Queen and **** you for assuming what I've been through due to the monarch. Go take your American history and apply for a position as a Professor and back the **** off over a topic you know jack shit about. Classic ignorant American, son.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Vernited said:


> Uh no. **** the Queen. Royally.


Charming!


> In 1947, she ordered Cyril Radcliffe casually "over lunch" to draw a border between India and Pakistan.


Similar to your grasp of decorum, your grasp of history is equally weak. Elizabeth wasn't even Queen in 1947, lol. In that year she was a 21 year old princess whose life was filled with her courtship by her soon-to-be husband, whom she married later that year.

Pro tip: just because you would like something to be so, it doesn't mean that it is. People try to re-write history to suit their own agenda all the time, but this does not mean that they will be believed. Very often, they just come across as fantasists.


> This "casual" border drawing displaced 10 million people and another million people lost their lives.


Yes, but this had nothing to do with the young Princess Elizabeth. If you want, spit your vitriol over Lord Mountbatten, but not over Elizabeth. If a family member of yours kills someone, would you want to be blamed for it? That would be ridiculous.


> Not to mention the ever lasting conflict she single handedly created between the two nations that still cost many lives today. **** the Queen of England.


Again, lol. Again, this had nothing to do with the young Princess Elizabeth.


> Murderer, rapist, child killer, and graverober.


No, there is no evidence that Queen Elizabeth performed any of these alleged acts. If you do have any evidence, then you're welcome to present it. However, until that time, these will remain just mindless ramblings.


> She isn't a ing queen she's a ing joke.


I see eloquence is not your strong suit. If you are able to criticise what she may or may not have done with valid criticism instead of simply expressing yourself with asterisks, then we can examine what you say. However, saying " this" and "**** that" does nothing to advance your argument - it only makes you come across as a raving, frothing-at-the-mouth loon.


> **** the Brits who thought the world was their playground, we didn't need you then and we don't need you now.


Well, we're not going anywhere, so you'll just have to like it or lump it.


----------



## Vernited (Sep 6, 2018)

And for the record, the Americans WERE the Brits, just because in the 1700s, the flag was changed, doesn't change the genetic make up and the available use of technology. It was the same civilization fighting each other, essentially a civil war. Don't preach American history to me. 

It was rich white male property owners that did not want to pay taxes to the British empire. BOO HOO sounds like a serious problem.


----------



## Vernited (Sep 6, 2018)

elelegido said:


> Charming!
> Similar to your grasp of decorum, your grasp of history is equally weak. Elizabeth wasn't even Queen in 1947, lol. In that year she was a 21 year old princess whose life was filled with her courtship by her soon-to-be husband, whom she married later that year.
> 
> Pro tip: just because you would like something to be so, it doesn't mean that it is. People try to re-write history to suit their own agenda all the time, but this does not mean that they will be believe. Very often, they just come across as fantasists.
> ...


You really took the time to defend your Queen. I am glad I got you riled up. Hope you have nightmares in your sleep, and my family that your shitty empire slaughtered comes and haunts you in your sleep.


----------



## Vernited (Sep 6, 2018)

elelegido said:


> Charming!
> Similar to your grasp of decorum, your grasp of history is equally weak. Elizabeth wasn't even Queen in 1947, lol. In that year she was a 21 year old princess whose life was filled with her courtship by her soon-to-be husband, whom she married later that year.
> 
> Pro tip: just because you would like something to be so, it doesn't mean that it is. People try to re-write history to suit their own agenda all the time, but this does not mean that they will be believed. Very often, they just come across as fantasists.
> ...


Pro tip: SHUT THE **** UP


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Vernited said:


> You really took the time to defend your Queen. I am glad I got you riled up. Hope you have nightmares in your sleep, and my family that your shitty empire slaughtered comes and haunts you in your sleep.


Lol, no, I simply dismantled your arguments with ease. There was no "riling". I know that it was your intention to offend and insult people with your vitriol, but in this you were impotent.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

Vernited said:


> *** the Queen and *** you for assuming what I've been through due to the monarch. Go take your American history and apply for a position as a Professor and back the **** off over a topic you know jack shit about. Classic ignorant American, son.


So retort, son, what have I claimed "wrong"?

Let's see that Indian brain of yours.


----------



## Efish (4 mo ago)

Lord Summerisle said:


> While Americans on the other hand treated the Native Americans, Vietnamese, etc, with love and respect.


And in that same spirit, India should return all of its English built railways, even though they are still the only thing that works in their shithole country.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Vernited said:


> Pro tip: SHUT THE **** UP


$&@$ , &[email protected]& , @&$&@& , in , $&@ , $&@ , Pretty sure that’s how they do it in your country .


----------



## Vernited (Sep 6, 2018)

Doesn't take much to provoke racism out of you white folks does it. You all should be ashamed of yourself, I literally wrote my family was slaughtered and not one of you racist ****s offered any empathy/compassion. It's a shame. Last reply. 

Also I am not Indian nor Pakistani. But once again, bravo to all the assumptions and racism. Give yourselves a medal.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Vernited said:


> Doesn't take much to provoke racism out of you white folks does it. You all should be ashamed of yourself, I literally wrote my family was slaughtered and not one of you racist ****s offered any empathy/compassion. It's a shame. Last reply.
> 
> Also I am not Indian nor Pakistani. But once again, bravo to all the assumptions and racism. Give yourselves a medal.


$&@& , @&$!!


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Vernited said:


> Doesn't take much to provoke racism out of you white folks does it. You all should be ashamed of yourself, I literally wrote my family was slaughtered and not one of you racist ****s offered any empathy/compassion. It's a shame. Last reply.
> 
> Also I am not Indian nor Pakistani. But once again, bravo to all the assumptions and racism. Give yourselves a medal.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Vernited said:


> **** the Queen.


You can’t anymore since she’s passed on. 


Vernited said:


> *** the Queen and *** you for assuming what I've been through due to the monarch. Go take your American history and apply for a position as a Professor and back the **** off over a topic you know jack shit about. Classic ignorant American, son.


You sound stressed.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

So today 3 young male college students from India loaded up in the back seat. Naturally we discussed the death of the Queen. I asked them how they felt about her death. The consensus was that they regretted her death, but it was mixed emotions because of the impact of British imperialism on India.

A natural reaction.

Then I started to inquire about that large jewel in her crown and------- they INSTANTLY knew which stone I was referring to, and emphatically stated that India wants it back. They told me that India had been negotiating to get it back for decades. They also told me that rich Indian businessmen occasionally make purchases from the British Museum and other museums of Indian art and treasures, which they then donate to the public museums in India.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

_Tron_ said:


> So today 3 young male college students from India loaded up in the back seat. Naturally we discussed the death of the Queen. I asked them how they felt about her death. The consensus was that they regretted her death, but it was mixed emotions because of the impact of British imperialism on India.
> 
> A natural reaction.
> 
> Then I started to inquire about that large jewel in her crown and------- they INSTANTLY knew which stone I was referring to, and emphatically stated that India wants it back. They told me that India had been negotiating to get it back for decades. They also told me that rich Indian businessmen occasionally make purchases from the British Museum and other museums of Indian art and treasures, which they then donate to the public museums in India.


Oh the Brits love other people's cultures, it's an obsession, there is no denying that.

The diamond is part of British patrimony 🤣 , it will be extremely hard for them to get it back, even if Harry were king.

In the end all they want is to "get a win" by recovering the diamond and say that the brits finally lost something, same way other countries with inferiority complexes like China and some in the middle east talk about American losses like they understand the game of chess or deals played in each pull out.

Maybe when they ally with China and Russia and go for big dawg NATO, they will get it back, let's just hope China doesn't take it from them after they win.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> So today 3 young male college students from India loaded up in the back seat. Naturally we discussed the death of the Queen. I asked them how they felt about her death. The consensus was that they regretted her death, but it was mixed emotions because of the impact of British imperialism on India.
> 
> A natural reaction.
> 
> Then I started to inquire about that large jewel in her crown and------- they INSTANTLY knew which stone I was referring to, and emphatically stated that India wants it back. They told me that India had been negotiating to get it back for decades. They also told me that rich Indian businessmen occasionally make purchases from the British Museum and other museums of Indian art and treasures, which they then donate to the public museums in India.


They got the damned Country back.

What more do they want ?


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> They got the damned Country back.
> 
> What more do they want ?
> 
> View attachment 676280


Carry on referencing the likes of Rush and Genesis and I might overlook your politics.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lord Summerisle said:


> Carry on referencing the likes of Rush and Genesis and I might overlook your politics.


Rush Especially espoused Grand Ideas . . .
Which COULD work.

Yet, the one world Govt . Would be ruled by manipulators. . .

As even Rush REALIZED .
(2112)- ( Temples of the Syrinx)
( Red Barchetta ) " Before the Motor Law " as California has Now passed . . .

Reality . . . Has transfixed.

" FOR THE WORDS OF THE PROPHETS ARE WRITTEN ON THE SUBWAY WALLS, AND THE TENNAMENT HALLS . . . "

FREE WILL

" and the Meek Shall inherit the Earth".










It has ALWAYS been about More than you had thought it was .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lord Summerisle said:


> Carry on referencing the likes of Rush and Genesis and I might overlook your politics.


My " Politics" are a Necessity.

One must Always Consider " What is and what should Never be".


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Symbolism which has shaped the WORLD.
FOR CENTURIES.

do you Understand ?










Prince Charles ( King Charles ) will hold the Orb.
For his swearing in . . .

Relax & Let it Slowly sink in.










You will understand.

The Forces which have Shaped the World for Centuries


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

America, Canada, Australia . . . . Are ALL descendants.

every aspect of the Orb, holds meanings.

every line dividing it's surface, tells a story.

the Story you Are Living in Now.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

_Are you AWARE Yet ?








_


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

It is Especially important with the Advent of Nuclear War and Assured Destruction & Complete Obliteration . . . As has Resurfaced with Ukraine & NATO agitation . . .
That the Holder of the Orb & their Allies take their vows to the utmost of seriousness .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

We don't want Earth to end up looking like Mars
. . . Do we ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

You must Know the Symbolism to incorporate it into art,music,film,poetry,literature,society.








Then creations may become " Reference Points".








The mind, divided as the Globe.
Spheres of Influence.
As Within 
So Without.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

prince Charles,bowing to his destiny 1969.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

2022
Who will Rule this Millinium ?


----------



## STRIDERr (5 mo ago)

This isn't the year 1200 in England. There's no such thing as kings and queens.. only rich leeches playing dress up allowed to live so by even bigger re.tards


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I think King Charles III should always keep his mother's photo right there .


----------



## Kris-10 (Jun 23, 2021)

tohunt4me said:


> _Are you AWARE Yet ?
> 
> View attachment 676296
> _


 That red shoe club pedophile Reptilian freak is not my Queen, The only monarch I'm under is Christ... It's infuriating how many Americans are walking around acting like their mother died and putting flags at half mast !!! That is a slap in the face to the people that gave their lives so that we could escape from that tyranny...


----------



## Kris-10 (Jun 23, 2021)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 676413
> 
> 
> I think King Charles III should always keep his mother's photo right there .


----------



## Ubermillionaire (Jan 19, 2021)

Alright ants and housewives of Atlanta. Enough gossip . Get back to work it will be busy with the nfl opening day. Your cut is %48 of your fares today.


----------



## Cossio (Jul 25, 2016)

Donatello said:


> So retort, son, what have I claimed "wrong"?
> 
> Let's see that Indian brain of yours.


He's not Indian, much worse.

An Indian would know that Queen Elizabeth wasn't Queen for another 5 years, and that Radcliffe was given weeks to draw a border.

@Vernited smells of a half educated ***** that thinks "his people" built the Pyramids, instead of living in single-story mud houses.


----------



## Vernited (Sep 6, 2018)

Cossio said:


> He's not Indian, much worse.
> 
> An Indian would know that Queen Elizabeth wasn't Queen for another 5 years, and that Radcliffe was given weeks to draw a border.
> 
> @Vernited smells of a half educated *** that thinks "his people" built the Pyramids, instead of living in single-story mud houses.


"‘Our great imperial family’
In a speech in 1947 in South Africa, then-Princess Elizabeth declared she would devote her life to “service of our great imperial family to which we all belong”. The concept of an “imperial family” reflects the idea of the British monarchy as empire’s figurehead, vested in ideologies of white supremacy and colonialism.

This idea also plays a role in royal international visits. Royal visits have historically had colonialist implications by portraying the royal as a white saviour. Media scholar Raka Shome discusses how Diana became a symbol of this in photographs of her playing with and caring for black children in Africa. We can perhaps see this playing out again this week in images of the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge shaking hands with Jamaican residents through wire fencing." "










Britain robbed India of $45 trillion & Thence 1.8 billion Indians died from deprivation | MR Online


Eminent Indian economist Professor Utsa Patnaik (Jawaharlal Nehru University) has estimated that Britain robbed India of $45 trillion between 1765 and 1938, however it is estimated that if India had remained free with 24% of world GDP as in 1700 then its cumulative GDP would have been $232...




mronline.org





1.8 billion deaths and 45 trillion $ stolen. "At least we gave you civilization."

Do me a ****ing favor and shut the **** up.

Oh I forgot to mention:

**** the dead Queen, I hope she's on the last floor of hell with Lucifer getting rammed by a molten lava ***** for all of eternity and **** all you racist ****s for defending this piece of shit. Go sip on your tea and crackers you ****ing ****. 

Oh and #?!#?! Go **** yourself.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Vernited said:


> "‘Our great imperial family’
> In a speech in 1947 in South Africa, then-Princess Elizabeth declared she would devote her life to “service of our great imperial family to which we all belong”. The concept of an “imperial family” reflects the idea of the British monarchy as empire’s figurehead, vested in ideologies of white supremacy and colonialism.
> 
> This idea also plays a role in royal international visits. Royal visits have historically had colonialist implications by portraying the royal as a white saviour. Media scholar Raka Shome discusses how Diana became a symbol of this in photographs of her playing with and caring for black children in Africa. We can perhaps see this playing out again this week in images of the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge shaking hands with Jamaican residents through wire fencing." "
> ...


You seem angry.


----------



## Kris-10 (Jun 23, 2021)

Vernited said:


> "‘Our great imperial family’
> In a speech in 1947 in South Africa, then-Princess Elizabeth declared she would devote her life to “service of our great imperial family to which we all belong”. The concept of an “imperial family” reflects the idea of the British monarchy as empire’s figurehead, vested in ideologies of white supremacy and colonialism.
> 
> This idea also plays a role in royal international visits. Royal visits have historically had colonialist implications by portraying the royal as a white saviour. Media scholar Raka Shome discusses how Diana became a symbol of this in photographs of her playing with and caring for black children in Africa. We can perhaps see this playing out again this week in images of the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge shaking hands with Jamaican residents through wire fencing." "
> ...


 Let's not forget that she's a pedophile that cannibalizes children...


----------



## supersexy19 (Apr 8, 2017)

Vernited said:


> Uh no. **** the Queen. Royally.
> 
> In 1947, she ordered Cyril Radcliffe casually "over lunch" to draw a border between India and Pakistan.
> 
> ...


 Learn some history. She didn't become Queen until 1952. It is better to shut your mouth and have people think you are a fool, than open your mouth and prove you are a fool.


----------



## supersexy19 (Apr 8, 2017)

Vernited said:


> "‘Our great imperial family’
> In a speech in 1947 in South Africa, then-Princess Elizabeth declared she would devote her life to “service of our great imperial family to which we all belong”. The concept of an “imperial family” reflects the idea of the British monarchy as empire’s figurehead, vested in ideologies of white supremacy and colonialism.
> 
> This idea also plays a role in royal international visits. Royal visits have historically had colonialist implications by portraying the royal as a white saviour. Media scholar Raka Shome discusses how Diana became a symbol of this in photographs of her playing with and caring for black children in Africa. We can perhaps see this playing out again this week in images of the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge shaking hands with Jamaican residents through wire fencing." "
> ...


You sound jealous that your not white.


----------



## Vernited (Sep 6, 2018)

Initially I posted what I posted as some form of sarcastic humor. As this progressed, I began to notice the disturbing trend of defending a person who is (by association) done so many horrible things to the people of this world and in so many other countries besides India.

So what exactly are we arguing about here? Are you defending the Queen and upset that your role model from when you were kids is actually associated to genocide, imperialism, modern slavery, exploitation, excessive taxation etc the list goes on. So what is the argument here?

The Queen was actually a good person? Is that the premise of these counter arguments I'm receiving? Or is it just the fact that I randomly and dramatically threw a couple of "f*cks" in my sentence and it disturbed the good folks here who don't curse.

Enlighten me. Please. Because no amount of your counter arguing will convince me that the Queen was a good person and her death deserves to be respected. Unless of course, you present something logical that may cause me to change my mind. But what could you possibly present to me that would over turn hundreds of years of the worst behavior possible in the human species? I await your, logical answer.


----------



## Kris-10 (Jun 23, 2021)

Vernited said:


> Initially I posted what I posted as some form of sarcastic humor. As this progressed, I began to notice the disturbing trend of defending a person who is (by association) done so many horrible things to the people of this world and in so many other countries besides India.
> 
> So what exactly are we arguing about here? Are you defending the Queen and upset that your role model from when you were kids is actually associated to genocide, imperialism, modern slavery, exploitation, excessive taxation etc the list goes on. So what is the argument here?
> 
> ...



Let's stop arguing and take a moment to reflect on and remember the poor boy that fell to his death from the 3rd story trying to escape Windsor castle completely naked by tying bed sheets together to because he was being brutally raped and tortured and going to be dinner for E-lizard-beth...

I can't believe any of you people are defending that PEDOPHILE FREAK !!!


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Vernited said:


> Finally, now maybe someone can snatch the Kohinoor diamond off her crown and return it to India.
> 
> And all the billions of dollars of jewelry, gold, diamonds can also be returned to their respective countries. I am not sure why a colonizer like her deserves any respect, her country brutally slaughtered millions of innocent people so they can extract resources for their own selfish needs.
> 
> I am glad she's dead, ABOUT TIME.


And yet here you are posting on perfect English in the United States of America.

Get a grip.

Chris


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Kris-10 said:


> That red shoe club pedophile Reptilian freak is not my Queen, The only monarch I'm under is Christ... It's infuriating how many Americans are walking around acting like their mother died and putting flags at half mast !!! That is a slap in the face to the people that gave their lives so that we could escape from that tyranny...


Christianity prevented us from eradicating the non-white races from the world.


----------



## Vernited (Sep 6, 2018)

comitatus1 said:


> And yet here you are posting on perfect English in the United States of America.
> 
> Get a grip.
> 
> Chris


Posting in* , jeez you have one language to speak, get it right.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

s


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Vernited said:


> Posting in* , jeez you have one language to speak, get it right.


Thanks for making my point.

Do you u-n-d-e-r-s-t-a-n-d ?

Chris


----------



## Vernited (Sep 6, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Unfortunately Christianity prevented us from eradicating the non-white races from the world.


I am not sure how comments like this fly on this board. I thought this was an Uber Discussion board not a white supremacy recruitment center. Why is the open racism just blatantly allowed here? I am quite shocked. 99% of my replies were just to see how far the rabbit hole goes for some of you. And some of you have gone real deep, especially that weird British guy who keeps commenting and saying things like "they got their damn country back, what more do they want?" Like what? How is that level of ignorance permitted. It's a shame, many of you are monsters. And that is how you are currently being perceived.


----------



## Vernited (Sep 6, 2018)

comitatus1 said:


> Thanks for making my point.
> 
> Do you u-n-d-e-r-s-t-a-n-d ?
> 
> Chris


You know you don't need to sign your name on the bottom of every post right? 🤣🤣


Me.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Vernited said:


> I am not sure how comments like this fly on this board. I thought this was an Uber Discussion board not a white supremacy recruitment center. Why is the open racism just blatantly allowed here? I am quite shocked. 99% of my replies were just to see how far the rabbit hole goes for some of you. And some of you have gone real deep, especially that weird British guy who keeps commenting and saying things like "they got their damn country back, what more do they want?" Like what? How is that level of ignorance permitted. It's a shame, many of you are monsters. And that is how you are currently being perceived.


Oh please, one guy has been calling for the eradication of the white race here since 2015. Another guy blames everything on the Jews.


----------



## Kris-10 (Jun 23, 2021)

Vernited said:


> I am not sure how comments like this fly on this board. I thought this was an Uber Discussion board not a white supremacy recruitment center. Why is the open racism just blatantly allowed here? I am quite shocked. 99% of my replies were just to see how far the rabbit hole goes for some of you. And some of you have gone real deep, especially that weird British guy who keeps commenting and saying things like "they got their damn country back, what more do they want?" Like what? How is that level of ignorance permitted. It's a shame, many of you are monsters. And that is how you are currently being perceived.


 Unfortunately hes confused with what black versus white is because it's nothing to do with the color of a person's skin but what's in their heart... Black versus white is good versus evil but satan has twisted it into Something else to cause division between the people...


----------



## Kris-10 (Jun 23, 2021)

Kris-10 said:


> Unfortunately hes confused with what black versus white is because it's nothing to do with the color of a person's skin but what's in their heart... Black versus white is good versus evil but satan has twisted it into Something else to cause division between the people...


 By the way somebody with that much hatred in their heart is the black one, not somebody with Brown skin...


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Vernited said:


> I am not sure how comments like this fly on this board. I thought this was an Uber Discussion board not a white supremacy recruitment center. Why is the open racism just blatantly allowed here? I am quite shocked. 99% of my replies were just to see how far the rabbit hole goes for some of you. And some of you have gone real deep, especially that weird British guy who keeps commenting and saying things like "they got their damn country back, what more do they want?" Like what? How is that level of ignorance permitted. It's a shame, many of you are monsters. And that is how you are currently being perceived.





Kris-10 said:


> Unfortunately hes confused with what black versus white is because it's nothing to do with the color of a person's skin but what's in their heart... Black versus white is good versus evil but satan has twisted it into Something else to cause division between the people...





Kris-10 said:


> By the way somebody with that much hatred in their heart is the black one, not somebody with Brown skin...


Ah, so when the subject of hate is you, then this hate is bad and wrong. But when it was focused at Elizabeth and her legacy she is bad and evil and an oppressor of people of color.

You're both hypocrites and it only took one sentence to reveal your hypocrisy.


----------



## Kris-10 (Jun 23, 2021)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Ah, so when the subject of hate is you, then this hate is bad and wrong. But when it was focused at Elizabeth and her legacy she is bad and evil and an oppressor of people of color.
> 
> You're both hypocrites and it only took one sentence to reveal your hypocrisy.


 There's a BIG difference, Elizabeth was a pedophile that cannibalized children... She kidnapped dozens of children and was tried for it but being that she is Queen she couldn't be convicted... It's a matter of public record, it happened in the fifties I believe go look it up... How can you not have hatred for somebody that rapes and tortures children ??


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Kris-10 said:


> There's a BIG difference, Elizabeth was a pedophile that cannibalized children... She kidnapped dozens of children and was tried for it but being that she is Queen she couldn't be convicted... It's a matter of public record, it happened in the fifties I believe go look it up... How can you not have hatred for somebody that rapes and tortures children ??


No, that is just wacky conspiracy theory nonsense.


----------



## Reef64 (Dec 25, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Harry is the younger one
> the good looking one w the white wife will be next


Harry and the ***** cut ties with the monarch, no longer has a right to the throne. But your right William will become king after Charles dies


----------



## Kris-10 (Jun 23, 2021)

SpinalCabbage said:


> No, that is just wacky conspiracy theory nonsense.


 Let me guess, you get all of your facts from the mainstream media false prophet ?? You realize their main job is brainwashing the masses and hiding the real truth right ?? It's a fact sorry to say but she is a pedophile and a cannibal...


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Kris-10 said:


> Let me guess, you get all of your facts from the mainstream media false prophet ?? You realize their main job is brainwashing the masses and hiding the real truth right ?? It's a fact sorry to say but she is a pedophile and a cannibal...


You're parroting nonsense you've read on the web.


----------



## Kris-10 (Jun 23, 2021)

SpinalCabbage said:


> You're parroting nonsense you've read on the web.


 I've put many years into studying this but you're parotting b***** that you've been indoctrinated to believe so 🤷‍♀️


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Kris-10 said:


> I've put many years into studying this but you're parotting b***** that you've been indoctrinated to believe so 🤷‍♀️


You've clearly studied nothing for years.

You've mentioned lizard people. Well, that nonsense originated with David Icke (he stole the whole shtick from a movie from the 70s). David originally was a sports caster in England, and then one day he declared himself Christ. And you say you follow Christ? So easily deceived despite having a book that actually warns about people who make such claims?


----------



## Kris-10 (Jun 23, 2021)

SpinalCabbage said:


> You've clearly studied nothing for years.


You're funny but I really do feel bad for you...


----------



## Vernited (Sep 6, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> You've clearly studied nothing for years.


Please don't clump me up with this individual.

I simply dislike the Queen and the British monarchy that imposed imperialism throughout the world by colonizing nations less advanced than themselves to extract said resources for their own agenda.

I have nothing against anyone of any race, I live in NYC and I am friends with people from all types of backgrounds. I never once directed my hate towards a specific race. Unfortunately I cannot say the same about you or others posting here. 


And yeah I can't side with conspiracies but the kid jumping out of Buckingham palace from the third floor is a real incident. I don't think that points to cannibalism though probably just a booty call gone wrong (maybe a gay one?) But yeah not the point of my arguments.


----------



## Kris-10 (Jun 23, 2021)

Vernited said:


> Please don't clump me up with this individual.
> 
> I simply dislike the Queen and the British monarchy that imposed imperialism throughout the world by colonizing nations less advanced than themselves to extract said resources for their own agenda.
> 
> ...


Everything I've claimed is a real story unfortunately... Listen, as much fun as this has been I've got to get back to my regular job of fighting off covid zombies wearing face diapers... Enjoy


----------



## lauramaf (Jul 19, 2021)

Vernited said:


> *** the Queen and *** you for assuming what I've been through due to the monarch. Go take your American history and apply for a position as a Professor and back the **** off over a topic you know jack shit about. Classic ignorant American, son.


I would suggest that most of these s…hole countries that were colonized were better off under British control. They thrived economically and the standard of living was higher than it is now. Additionally, they didn’t have the corrupt 3rd world dictators restricting freedoms. So if you think Everyone is ignorant why don’t you go back and help your country.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Vernited said:


> Please don't clump me up with this individual.
> 
> I simply dislike the Queen and the British monarchy that imposed imperialism throughout the world by colonizing nations less advanced than themselves to extract said resources for their own agenda.
> 
> ...











TV show promo misrepresented as Buckingham Palace conspiracy


CLAIM: Video shows a child climbing out of a window to escape Buckingham Palace. AP’S ASSESSMENT: False. The 2015 video was used to promote the scripted E!




apnews.com





*TV show promo misrepresented as Buckingham Palace conspiracy*
By The Associated PressMay 2, 2022


CLAIM: Video shows a child climbing out of a window to escape Buckingham Palace. 

AP’S ASSESSMENT: False. The 2015 video was used to promote the scripted E! TV series “The Royals.” The video has been misrepresented as real footage multiple times in the last few years. 

THE FACTS: Social media users in recent days shared the seven-year-old TV promo, falsely claiming it shows a child trying to escape from the royal residence in London.

“Actual irrefutable video of a child trying to escape Buckingham Palace from the evil Satanic Royal Family. Tourists happen to catch it on video. It’s real ….#RoyalFamily #SaveTheChildren #Adrenachrome @RoyalFamily,” a tweet sharing the video falsely claims. Multiple Twitter users commented on the video asking if it was real. 

The video, which was made to look like a tourist filmed the scene outside Buckingham Palace, appears to show a naked man climbing out of a window with a bedsheet, not a child. 

The video is also not real, it is from a 2015 promotional clip for E!’s “The Royals,” a scripted TV show about a fictional, modern-day British royal family. The show ran from 2015 to 2018. 
E! explained in an article at the time that the video was initially released on YouTube without identifying that it was a promo for the show. Several news outlets and blogs reported on the video before the network revealed that it was a promo for the show, “to give viewers a glimpse of the drama that will go down on the upcoming premiere season of the new show.”

E! subsequently released another video made to look like a tabloid news segment, which contained the same clip, claiming it showed Princess Eleanor, a character in the show, helping a naked man escape from the window. 

A Tumblr account promoting the show shared this video in 2015. “Reign of Error—Eleanor’s Latest Mishap Has Tongues Wagging,” the post reads. “Is this the final slip for the monarchy? Video captures naked man’s fall of shame. You can see more of this royal debauchery on Sunday, March 15 on E! #TheRoyals.”

Despite being revealed as a marketing stunt, the video circulated again in 2019 on YouTube, alongside similar false claims that it showed a child escaping the palace.

___
This is part of AP’s effort to address widely shared misinformation, including work with outside companies and organizations to add factual context to misleading content that is circulating online. Learn more about fact-checking at AP.


----------



## Vernited (Sep 6, 2018)

lauramaf said:


> I would suggest that most of these s…hole countries that were colonized were better off under British control. They thrived economically and the standard of living was higher than it is now. Additionally, they didn’t have the corrupt 3rd world dictators restricting freedoms. So if you think Everyone is ignorant why don’t you go back and help your country.


Wait so your justification for stealing a country of its resources, over-taxxation to the point where 1.8 billion people die, 45+ trillion $ is stolen from the countries economy is because perceivably it made the country better? Please stop now.

You sound as ridiculous as customers who don't tip. "Why should I tip, it's the company paying too little, not my fault! Go get a better job." While they continue to exploit the workers anyways.

Again, just stop. Also I am in my own country, I am an American.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Rampage said:


> You seem angry.


Yes he does. And I told him before, he should eat a cookie. Maybe the cookie will help him feel better & stop his tantrums. Poor guy, he probably isn’t getting much nookie. 😀


----------



## Kris-10 (Jun 23, 2021)

SpinalCabbage said:


> TV show promo misrepresented as Buckingham Palace conspiracy
> 
> 
> CLAIM: Video shows a child climbing out of a window to escape Buckingham Palace. AP’S ASSESSMENT: False. The 2015 video was used to promote the scripted E!
> ...


 See I told you you were funny, nothing like going to the mainstream media false prophet to 'fact check' Their own false prophet LIES


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Kris-10 said:


> See I told you you were funny, nothing like going to the mainstream media false prophet to 'fact check' Their own false prophet LIES


There is a whole chain of evidence laid out in that article that one can easily verify. I've seen the actual footage. I have seen the commercial.


----------



## Kris-10 (Jun 23, 2021)

Kris-10 said:


> See I told you you were funny, nothing like going to the mainstream media false prophet to 'fact check' Their own false prophet LIES


 The truth is she's involved in harvesting adrenachrome and if you think that's a conspiracy then you are a lost cause... It's a known fact that the royals have hunting parties where they hunt women and children... Of course mainstream media will say that's not the truth because they're involved in it too....


----------



## ted_2128 (5 mo ago)

Invisible said:


> That was my fav Farley skits. He was one of the all time greats!


No doubt about it. Very funny man


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Kris-10 said:


> The truth is she's involved in harvesting adrenachrome and if you think that's a conspiracy then you are a lost cause... It's a known fact that the royals have hunting parties where they hunt women and children... Of course mainstream media will say that's not the truth because they're involved in it too....


It is disrespectful to slander her and the Royals on a thread that was intended to honor her legacy.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Kris-10 said:


> The truth is she's involved in harvesting adrenachrome and if you think that's a conspiracy then you are a lost cause... It's a known fact that the royals have hunting parties where they hunt women and children... Of course mainstream media will say that's not the truth because they're involved in it too....


Oh, so you fell for the Qanon BS. You didn't even bother researching adrenochrome (the correct spelling).

Adrenochrone can be bought from any chemical supply house. It's cheap. But Qanon used a quote from Hunter. S Thompson’s 1971 book, “Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas”.

_"There’s only one source for this stuff, the adrenalin glands from a living human body.” _

A_ fact_ made up by Thompson.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Vernited said:


> Go sip on your tea and crackers you **ing **.


Wrong once again - crackers are not consumed with tea. How uncouth.

If you are offering crackers with afternoon tea then you are committing a rather embarrassing social faux-pas. Ideally, you would be looking to serve egg and cress sandwiches, scones and a tier of cakes.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Kris-10 (Jun 23, 2021)

Invisible said:


> It is disrespectful to slander her and the Royals on a thread that was intended to honor her legacy.


 What about the legacy of the children that some of the maids that worked in Windsor castle say they saw cut up and put into their private refrigerators ?? What about the legacy of the women and children that were brutally raped and tortured so that they could harvest adrenachrome from them ?? Screw that lizard b****, may she burn for an ETERNITY !!!


----------



## Vernited (Sep 6, 2018)

elelegido said:


> Wrong once again - crackers are not consumed with tea. How uncouth.
> 
> If you are offering crackers with afternoon tea then you are committing a rather embarrassing social faux-pas. Ideally, you would be looking to serve egg and cress sandwiches, scones and a tier of cakes.


🤦‍♂️


----------



## Kris-10 (Jun 23, 2021)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Oh, so you fell for the Qanon BS. You didn't even bother researching adrenochrome (the correct spelling).


Yeah I'm working I don't have time to spell check but thanks... No I don't belong to Qanon, I am absolutely against Antichrist Trump.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

Kris-10 said:


> It's a known fact that the royals have hunting parties where they hunt women and children...


It is. The real reason Camilla is so unpopular is because she uses a machine gun on these hunting parties which is considered poor form.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Kris-10 said:


> What about the legacy of the children that some of the maids that worked in Windsor castle say they saw cut up and put into their private refrigerators ?? What about the legacy of the women and children that were brutally raped and tortured so that they could harvest adrenachrome from them ?? Screw that lizard b****, may she burn for an ETERNITY !!!


Please seek help for your delirium.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Vernited said:


> "‘Our great imperial family’
> In a speech in 1947 in South Africa, then-Princess Elizabeth declared she would devote her life to “service of our great imperial family to which we all belong”. The concept of an “imperial family” reflects the idea of the British monarchy as empire’s figurehead, vested in ideologies of white supremacy and colonialism.
> 
> This idea also plays a role in royal international visits. Royal visits have historically had colonialist implications by portraying the royal as a white saviour. Media scholar Raka Shome discusses how Diana became a symbol of this in photographs of her playing with and caring for black children in Africa. We can perhaps see this playing out again this week in images of the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge shaking hands with Jamaican residents through wire fencing." "
> ...


Allow me to respond , go $&@& , your , @&$&$$ , in , 
$&@ @&$ , just like you claim the Brit’s did .


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Kris-10 said:


> What about the legacy of the children that some of the maids that worked in Windsor castle say they saw cut up and put into their private refrigerators ??


What about their legacy? As children, it's likely that they would not have any legacy at all. Generally, children's assets revert to their parents upon their death, so if you are asking if these "fridge" children bequeathed any money etc for the public good, then the answer is that it is most unlikely. In terms of non-financial legacy such as cultural contributions to the arts or to academic knowledge, this is also unlikely, given their age. 

If these children were destined for food production after their stay in these "private refrigerators" then their only legacy would be the rumblings in the stomachs of the diners whom them ended up in. 

As an aside, though, aren't all fridges private? I've never seen a public refrigerator in the street or in a bus station or airport etc. I digress.


> What about the legacy of the women and children that were brutally raped and tortured so that they could harvest adrenachrome from them ??


Again, each person's legacy would depend on their individual wealth and also contributions to society. It would be impossible to generalise.


> Screw that lizard b****, may she burn for an ETERNITY !!!


Looks like necrophilia is of great interest to you, given all your references to it. Whatever floats your boat, I guess.


----------



## Vernited (Sep 6, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Yes he does. And I told him before, he should eat a cookie. Maybe the cookie will help him feel better & stop his tantrums. Poor guy, he probably isn’t getting much nookie. 😀


Bro you have 10,000 posts and you joined 4 years ago. Which means on average you post 7 times a day.

I have less than a 100 and joined relatively the same time as you. It looks to me like you spend most of your waking days on this forum, people who say things like "probably isn't getting much nookie" are the losers that still live with their moms and probably get no nookie unless they pull out their credit cards or wads of cash.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Vernited said:


> You know you don't need to sign your name on the bottom of every post right? 🤣🤣
> 
> 
> Me.


You know you don't need to respond to the substance of posts directed at you, right?

Of course you do.

Which is why you don't.

Chris


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Vernited said:


> Bro you have 10,000 posts and you joined 4 years ago. Which means on average you post 7 times a day.
> 
> I have less than a 100 and joined relatively the same time as you. It looks to me like you spend most of your waking days on this forum, people who say things like "probably isn't getting much nookie" are the losers that still live with their moms and probably get no nookie unless they pull out their credit cards or wads of cash.


By trying to put me down, you only show your insecurities. And you have been extremely disrespectful to most on this thread. You clearly aren’t a confident or happy person. That’s gotta be a tough life.


----------



## Vernited (Sep 6, 2018)

Invisible said:


> By trying to put me down, you only show your insecurities. And you have been extremely disrespectful to most on this thread. You clearly aren’t a confident or happy person. That’s gotta be a tough life.


You started first with your ridiculous insensitive eating cookies and getting no nookie posts. And damn, you sound real upset, did I hit a nerve there basement dweller? Better get trecking on backpage.com to get that next nookie. ****ing ****.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Vernited said:


> Uh no. **** the Queen. Royally.
> 
> In 1947, she ordered Cyril Radcliffe casually "over lunch" to draw a border between India and Pakistan.
> 
> ...


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> And I'm sure it was the Queen as well who turned you into the sad, despicable creature you've become?


I'm sure it didn't take much to turn you into a "royal ass licker"


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Vernited said:


> You started first with your ridiculous insensitive eating cookies and getting no nookie posts. And damn, you sound real upset, did I hit a nerve there basement dweller? Better get trecking on backpage.com to get that next nookie. **ing **.


Continue on with your tantrums, little one. It’s quite funny!


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Kris-10 said:


> View attachment 676453


Yup, he remained "unqualified" for the job - for the longest time in history!!


----------



## Escoman (Jun 28, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> If it’s personality you want, put that shitstain of a clown Harry on the throne. Let’s have a royal shitshow to shake things up


I

I do not see how Chucky Cheese is even eligible ... If you know history Elizabeth's Husband got the throne because the King was forced to abdicate so He could chase other women and He died leaving it to Her. As a condition of granting the Divorce He was never supposed to become King.


----------



## MrPurple (Apr 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> ( Perhaps, I should show more Respect for Joe Biden. 50 years of Service to his country . Even though I do not agree with his " direction". 50 years is a long time.,)


Well, he plagiarized his way through law school, and did absolutely nothing in congress, bungled the bird flu pandemic, showered with his daughter, used his dead son as a prop, used his crackhead son as a bag man to make millions from Russian, Chinese, and Ukranian oligarchs, was the last segregationist Democrat in congress, has a long history of racist comments, regularly groped little girls and sniffed their hair, but I guess he deserves some sort of respect for being an empty husk with dementia.


----------



## MrPurple (Apr 1, 2016)

Escoman said:


> I
> 
> I do not see how Chucky Cheese is even eligible ... If you know history Elizabeth's Husband got the throne because the King was forced to abdicate so He could chase other women and He died leaving it to Her. As a condition of granting the Divorce He was never supposed to become King.


Albert (George VI) was the heir presumptive because Edward VIII ( who abdicated to marry Wallis Simpson had no children. George VI died of coronary thrombosis and Elizabeth was next in line.


----------



## MrPurple (Apr 1, 2016)

Vernited said:


> Uh no. **** the Queen. Royally.
> 
> In 1947, she ordered Cyril Radcliffe casually "over lunch" to draw a border between India and Pakistan.
> 
> ...


I guess we just pretend that the empire wasn't instrumental in fighting to end the slave trade, banning the marriage of adult men and teenage girls in India, or the practice of widows committing sucide when their husbands die? #GFY


----------



## Kris-10 (Jun 23, 2021)

MrPurple said:


> I guess we just pretend that the empire wasn't instrumental in fighting to end the slave trade, banning the marriage of adult men and teenage girls in India, or the practice of widows committing sucide when their husbands die? #GFY


 OMG seriously

They are behind the modern day slavery which absolutely includes sex trafficking of women and children... They are all pedophiles and cannibals, quit defending those freaks !!! 

They kidnap women and children, rape them and torture them and then release them naked and afraid and hunt them like they are animals and murder them for sport at hunting parties !

Andrew isn't the only pedophile in the group, all of them are...


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

MrPurple said:


> I guess we just pretend that the empire wasn't instrumental in fighting to end the slave trade, banning the marriage of adult men and teenage girls in India, or the practice of widows committing sucide when their husbands die? #GFY


While war is and has been man’s own doing , we are very fortunate that the USA and Britain and even Russia and many others , fought off the nazis and Japanese in World War Two or there would be no free places on earth you’d be allowed to even able to complain and remain alive , I agree with you on progress , and I’m happy to live free and not just killed when I don’t agree with our government on everything , that’s what makes democracy’s great , and freedom of religion is the best in my opinion , even those who don’t believe in a god , at least here and elsewhere it’s your right .


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Kris-10 said:


> OMG seriously
> 
> They are behind the modern day slavery which absolutely includes sex trafficking of women and children... They are all pedophiles and cannibals, quit defending those freaks !!!
> 
> ...


Who’s THEY , your delusional , The problem with your statement is that if you were in charge of our government and people just like you, the problem would be that people would be convicted on what you think not what you can prove. I’ll stick with our form of justice as it’s the best I’ve seen around the world, while it is always possible to be wrongly convicted, at least it’s on the low percentage whereas in other countries that are around the world, you are convicted in a kangaroo court almost 100% of the time if they want you to be convicted, so people like you I definitely have a problem with because obviously if you were in charge, we would end up like Cuba or Russia or somewhere else and not truly be free.

And if you do reply to this don’t you dare try to say it’s because I am a far right leaning Republican, I am not a Democrat.


----------



## Kris-10 (Jun 23, 2021)

Escoman said:


> I
> 
> I do not see how Chucky Cheese is even eligible ... If you know history Elizabeth's Husband got the throne because the King was forced to abdicate so He could chase other women and He died leaving it to Her. As a condition of granting the Divorce He was never supposed to become King.





Emptynesst said:


> Who’s THEY , your delusional


 The Royal family obviously


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Kris-10 said:


> The Royal family obviously


Your claims are just claims , great thing about freedom , proof is needed .


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

Kris-10 said:


> OMG seriously
> 
> They are behind the modern day slavery which absolutely includes sex trafficking of women and children... They are all pedophiles and cannibals, quit defending those freaks !!!
> 
> ...


Andrew was sent away at an early age to the exclusive Pedophile Academy. He was in the same grade as Jeffrey Epstein and Donald Trump.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Kris-10 said:


> OMG seriously
> 
> They are behind the modern day slavery which absolutely includes sex trafficking of women and children... They are all pedophiles and cannibals, quit defending those freaks !!!
> 
> ...


OMG...you are stupid. And I mean a special kind of stupid where I'm amazed you can type a message in English....What are you in age...like, 12?

Chris


----------



## Kris-10 (Jun 23, 2021)

comitatus1 said:


> OMG...you are stupid. And I mean a special kind of stupid where I'm amazed you can type a message in English....What are you in age...like, 12?
> 
> Chris


 And all the world is deceived...

Kristen


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Kris-10 said:


> And all the world is deceived...
> 
> Kristen


And you're at the top of the list.

Chris


----------



## MrPurple (Apr 1, 2016)

Kris-10 said:


> The Royal family obviously


You mean Mugabe?


----------



## MrPurple (Apr 1, 2016)

Lord Summerisle said:


> Andrew was sent away at an early age to the exclusive Pedophile Academy. He was in the same grade as Jeffrey Epstein and Donald Trump.


He said whilst licking John Money's scrot.


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

This can be problem in world all messages too many can say many things hate and attack Other for something have none of people had nothing do with anything that has happened but can think know answer just person died many people lose family members that’s what happened and messages putting many different things not good lost father but he is still alive to me and always will be all people are same no colors humans put that on other people every color if want use has many people in it all same rich and poor happy and not happy healthy and sick in all places all people stop putting things had nothing to do with Hope work can be ok all work is same can put spoon than say driver or airplane but all work is the same people judge a lot thank you take care


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

yawn........who cares. USA....USA.....USA....USA!!!!


----------



## rickochey (7 mo ago)

the people on the left are so frigging stupid and naive. The Queen died 2 years ago when Covid started, Google Buckingham Palace boarded up. She was the leader of the pedophile ring that Pres Trump destroyed. Look at these dates.. July 8-Japan Abe assassinated.. Aug 8 -Trump raided... Sept 8-Queen 'died.'.... Oct 8-Trump gets indicted... Nov 8--Elections... So many of you have been so brainwashed and controlled by the media as whatever the media says must be true...


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

rickochey said:


> the people on the left are so frigging stupid and naive. The Queen died 2 years ago when Covid started, Google Buckingham Palace boarded up. She was the leader of the pedophile ring that Pres Trump destroyed. Look at these dates.. July 8-Japan Abe assassinated.. Aug 8 -Trump raided... Sept 8-Queen 'died.'.... Oct 8-Trump gets indicted... Nov 8--Elections... So many of you have been so brainwashed and controlled by the media as whatever the media says must be true...


WAKE UP, SHEEPLE!


----------



## Kris-10 (Jun 23, 2021)

rickochey said:


> the people on the left are so frigging stupid and naive. The Queen died 2 years ago when Covid started, Google Buckingham Palace boarded up. She was the leader of the pedophile ring that Pres Trump destroyed. Look at these dates.. July 8-Japan Abe assassinated.. Aug 8 -Trump raided... Sept 8-Queen 'died.'.... Oct 8-Trump gets indicted... Nov 8--Elections... So many of you have been so brainwashed and controlled by the media as whatever the media says must be true...


 You're right about a LOT of the points that you just made but trump is one of them, he is NOT the good guy... 

Trump is Anti-christ incarnate, that is why he uses Maga as his catchphrase, maga is the highest degree in the church of satan...


----------



## Sillyputtyjam (4 mo ago)

rickochey said:


> the people on the left are so frigging stupid and naive. The Queen died 2 years ago when Covid started, Google Buckingham Palace boarded up. She was the leader of the pedophile ring that Pres Trump destroyed. Look at these dates.. July 8-Japan Abe assassinated.. Aug 8 -Trump raided... Sept 8-Queen 'died.'.... Oct 8-Trump gets indicted... Nov 8--Elections... So many of you have been so brainwashed and controlled by the media as whatever the media says must be true...


The queen died when Covina started?


----------



## Kris-10 (Jun 23, 2021)

Sillyputtyjam said:


> The queen died when Covina started?


Yes A long time ago, EVERYTHING we are seeing on the world stage is FAKE... They're even using a fake set as the White House because the Biden presidency is fake And this has been confirmed by msm...


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Kris-10 said:


> Yes A long time ago, EVERYTHING we are seeing on the world stage is FAKE... They're even using a fake set as the White House because the Biden presidency is fake And this has been confirmed by msm...


But you've already said that everything MSM says is a lie. So if they've confirmed that everything is fake, that would mean everything is true. At least according to the logic you've previously used here.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

If the founding fathers had been members of this forum, they would have never allowed gig-economy workers to vote.


----------



## Kris-10 (Jun 23, 2021)

SpinalCabbage said:


> But you've already said that everything MSM says is a lie. So if they've confirmed that everything is fake, that would mean everything is true. At least according to the logic you've previously used here.


They confirmed it because they couldn't cover their lie anymore, they admitted it...









'Truman Show presidency': Biden ridiculed for using fake White House set


Social media users shamed President Biden after he spoke from a fake White House set which featured a digital monitor showing the Rose Garden in full bloom.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sillyputtyjam (4 mo ago)

SpinalCabbage said:


> But you've already said that everything MSM says is a lie. So if they've confirmed that everything is fake, that would mean everything is true. At least according to the logic you've previously used here.


But if you say you always lie then that can't be true because by saying you always lie you just told the truth. But the fact that you just told the truth by saying you always lie means you were actually lying when you said you always lie.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Kris-10 said:


> They confirmed it because they couldn't cover their lie anymore, they admitted it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I thought you were saying that MSM confirmed that the queen died two years ago.


----------



## Sillyputtyjam (4 mo ago)

Kris-10 said:


> Yes A long time ago, EVERYTHING we are seeing on the world stage is FAKE... They're even using a fake set as the White House because the Biden presidency is fake And this has been confirmed by msm...


If only there was a reliable source of information... like QAnon or Alex Jones


----------



## Kris-10 (Jun 23, 2021)

Sillyputtyjam said:


> If only there was a reliable source of information... like QAnon or Alex Jones


 A little bit of truth mixed with lies to steer people in the wrong direction... I follow none of it...


----------



## Uber702 (Nov 6, 2015)

I don't approve of Trump. But in comparison, I think the queen and her legacy is at least 100 times worse than Trump hands down.

All those in favor of the queen should be on their knees sucking the toe jam off the king's feet to show their stupidity.


----------



## Kris-10 (Jun 23, 2021)

Uber702 said:


> I don't approve of Trump. But in comparison, I think the queen and her legacy is at least 100 times worse than Trump hands down.
> 
> All those in favor of the queen should be on their knees sucking the toe jam off the king's feet to show their stupidity.


I concur, here here !!! 🙌


----------



## Sillyputtyjam (4 mo ago)

Uber702 said:


> I don't approve of Trump. But in comparison, I think the queen and her legacy is at least 100 times worse than Trump hands down.
> 
> All those in favor of the queen should be on their knees sucking the toe jam off the king's feet to show their stupidity.


I agree. She seemed like a good lady. Last night at dinner I had a gin and dubonnet in her honor. It was pretty strong. Like port wine only way stronger.









Recipe: The Queen's cocktail


Raise a glass to the Queen by mixing her favorite, gin & Dubonnet.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

Kris-10 said:


> OMG seriously
> 
> They are behind the modern day slavery which absolutely includes sex trafficking of women and children... They are all pedophiles and cannibals, quit defending those freaks !!!
> 
> ...


Even if you were to link Epstein to them as a form of conspiracy, you are still off your rocker.

Epstein's ring caught itself one royal and he was disowned by the queen herself for it, I guess I should call all blacks thieves because one stole from me too.


----------



## Uber702 (Nov 6, 2015)

Queen history gurus....
How many cures did the Queen develop?
Name the engineering marble that solve the Island's electrical requirements?
She spent a lot of time polishing the stick she had up her @$$, so she couldn't develop any smartphone apps either?


----------



## Kris-10 (Jun 23, 2021)

Donatello said:


> Even if you were to link Epstein to them as a form of conspiracy, you are still off your rocker.
> 
> Epstein's ring caught itself one royal and he was disowned by the queen itself for it, I guess I should call all blacks thieves because one stole from me too.


 That was all show she was angry because he was gonna get the rest of them caught... I never brought epstein up, They have something else going on Not just visiting an island...


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

Kris-10 said:


> That was all show she was angry because he was gonna get the rest of them caught... I never brought epstein up, They have something else going on Not just visiting an island...


Rofl.

Ok, where is your proof?


----------



## Kris-10 (Jun 23, 2021)

Donatello said:


> Rofl.
> 
> Ok, where is your proof?


Where's your proof that it didn't ?? Giving you proof is not my job, Go research it and you'll find out everything we've been telling you is the truth... 

Or you can just keep going through life believing Wwat you see on the boob tube reported by the mainstream media false prophet...


----------



## Uber702 (Nov 6, 2015)

The true sign of intelligence is not knowledge but imagination. - Albert Einstein. 

The dead decrepit queen had neither intelligence or imagination. Just a script of how to keep things from changing so she could keep her throne.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

Kris-10 said:


> Where's your proof that it didn't ?? Giving you proof is not my job, Go research it and you'll find out everything we've been telling you is the truth...
> 
> Or you can just keep going through life believing Wwat you see on the boob tube reported by the mainstream media false prophet...


Ah I see how we are gonna do this, you want to create a plausibility because there is no proof of it's existence or against it's existence, just like God, very good.


What you fail to realize is that by creating such plausibility, you are dangling a conspiracy nonetheless, just like the existence of God, there are those who believe and those who don't, if you want to prove the existence of something, you need material, given your accusation is being stated as "Fact", you have no legs to stand on, your assumption as is mine is left in limbo, so you keep "believing they were" and leave the others "who believe they weren't" in their own little world, in the end this is no different than me saying you are a "Russian spy", believing you are and letting others believe it too, while another group won't believe it and of course, you yourself won't.

Seeing is believing?

Until you prove your claim, you do nothing but spew nonsense.


----------



## Sillyputtyjam (4 mo ago)

Kris-10 said:


> That was all show she was angry because he was gonna get the rest of them caught... I never brought epstein up, They have something else going on Not just visiting an island...


I agree she handled that very well. She made it very clear to the world that her court would not accept such predatorial behavior out of her own family. She was a wonderful example


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

Kris-10 said:


> They confirmed it because they couldn't cover their lie anymore, they admitted it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Biden was actually broadcasting from the moon.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Vernited said:


> "‘Our great imperial family’
> In a speech in 1947 in South Africa, then-Princess Elizabeth declared she would devote her life to “service of our great imperial family to which we all belong”. The concept of an “imperial family” reflects the idea of the British monarchy as empire’s figurehead, vested in ideologies of white supremacy and colonialism.
> 
> This idea also plays a role in royal international visits. Royal visits have historically had colonialist implications by portraying the royal as a white saviour. Media scholar Raka Shome discusses how Diana became a symbol of this in photographs of her playing with and caring for black children in Africa. We can perhaps see this playing out again this week in images of the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge shaking hands with Jamaican residents through wire fencing." "
> ...


During an interview once with BBC, Mahatma Gandhi was asked this question: 
"So, what do you think of Western civilization?"
His brilliant response was "I think that would be an excellent idea!"


----------



## Sillyputtyjam (4 mo ago)

everydayimubering said:


> During an interview once with BBC, Mahatma Gandhi was asked this question:
> "So, what do you think of Western civilization?"
> His brilliant response was "I think that would be an excellent idea!"


He also said Jesus Christ was a wonderful man who taught us timeless lessons that we still can learn from... and if I didn't know so many Christians I would probably be one myself


----------



## Andy sydney (Nov 9, 2017)

STRIDERr said:


> This isn't the year 1200 in England. There's no such thing as kings and queens.. only rich leeches playing dress up allowed to live so by even bigger re.tards


Don't appreciate being called a ******. You need to learn some manners and respect. She was there by the will of the people. How many leaders have the respect if their people as she has. Idiot is a mild way to describe your grip on reality.


----------



## Andy sydney (Nov 9, 2017)

Kris-10 said:


> That red shoe club pedophile Reptilian freak is not my Queen, The only monarch I'm under is Christ... It's infuriating how many Americans are walking around acting like their mother died and putting flags at half mast !!! That is a slap in the face to the people that gave their lives so that we could escape from that tyranny...


Yep. You follow your imaginary dead friend. And your geriatric president. You arevthe epitome of fool.


----------



## Andy sydney (Nov 9, 2017)

everydayimubering said:


> During an interview once with BBC, Mahatma Gandhi was asked this question:
> "So, what do you think of Western civilization?"
> His brilliant response was "I think that would be an excellent idea!"


So she came to the throne in 1952. Her fault. You are an idiot ... pure and simple. And didn't one of your Hindu mates shoot ghandi him cos he was too nice to Muslims. Get a life.


----------



## Uber702 (Nov 6, 2015)

Andy Sydney looks like a dckhead.
Who's the whuore behind you?

Just another prick who stands on their imaginary MORAL high ground and try to teach the grunts and little people manners.

Andy and all of the historians fanatics can go sit on a dull flag pole and spin.


----------



## Kris-10 (Jun 23, 2021)

Andy sydney said:


> Yep. You follow your imaginary dead friend. And your geriatric president. You arevthe epitome of fool.


Well it looks like you have everything figured out then don't you ??

Fail

Neither of those things is true but you can believe whatever you want to sweet cheeks...


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Sillyputtyjam said:


> He also said Jesus Christ was a wonderful man who taught us timeless lessons that we still can learn from... and if I didn't know so many Christians I would probably be one myself


He spoke the truth - which may be bitter for some


Andy sydney said:


> So she came to the throne in 1952. Her fault. You are an idiot ... pure and simple. And didn't one of your Hindu mates shoot ghandi him cos he was too nice to Muslims. Get a life.


No, it's never your fault if you're born with a silver soon up your ass. And that's what they don't want to allow everyone to get - a life!


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

STRIDERr said:


> This isn't the year 1200 in England. There's no such thing as kings and queens.. only rich leeches playing dress up allowed to live so by even bigger re.tards


AMEN.....Why the hell are they still playing Disney Fairy tale over there. It's 2022, get with the times. The world doesn't look to England anymore. I don't know when I seen something that says "Made in England"! Royal family is irrelevant.


----------



## Kris-10 (Jun 23, 2021)

Erik M said:


> AMEN.....Why the hell are they still playing Disney Fairy tale over there. It's 2022, get with the times. The world doesn't look to England anymore. I don't know when I seen something that says "Made in England"! Royal family is irrelevant.


🙌


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Kris-10 said:


> Yes A long time ago, EVERYTHING we are seeing on the world stage is FAKE... They're even using a fake set as the White House because the Biden presidency is fake And this has been confirmed by msm...


I think you’ve seen the movie Wag the Dog too many times. Now step away slowly from the computer and stop reading all the conspiracy sites.


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

Erik M said:


> yawn........who cares. USA....USA.....USA....USA!!!!


not talking to my message put can be message to something else? If can be try say stupid to my message than can say yawn sleep youu care who care…. All countries all countries world world world world don’t like say bad but can be ignorance coward people say yawn start message means not nice and can be mean but message can be for something else not my list can’t have anything to say what is put if so than can mean you can have problem hope can be ok take care


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

Erik M said:


> yawn........who cares. USA....USA.....USA....USA!!!!


cares what cover mouth no one cares uff can be be tired if put for my message easy can say many countries usa uk China Russia Australia Canada Japan India and many what can be point of message somewhere else if can be bad passenger order Uber car website app can be one star


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

Erik M said:


> yawn........who cares. USA....USA.....USA....USA!!!!


Not just message here all messages an put by all sides can say only bad and can be piece of sht in computer website can say things and peoole in real life never can say these things to other people but in computer can put bad some good but bad all sides and views goodbye shei she adios salaamat no message need


----------



## rickochey (7 mo ago)

It should be obvious to you by know that the deep state has been sending out false information to protect themselves which in turn 'controls you.' There are people who say they hate Trump because the Deep State control of mainstream media needs to control your opinion on Trump and other pro satanic issues. Trump attacked the deep state cabal and has his friends Putin, Xi, India taking out the deep state strong hold on the world. Qanon DOES NOT EXIST. Q is high level military political clearance that has been sending out info since Trumps "This represents the Calm before the Storm" photo-op at the WH. There is a reason why Putin had to wait 1 year of the democrats in the WH before he took out the bioweapon labs in Ukraine. Or the funding of the deep state through energy-look at Europe. We are getting ready for some real global situations. July 8-Japan Abe was assassinated. Aug 8-Trump was raided... Sept 8- queen was announced she died, Oct 8 ???? perhaps Trump gets indicted... Nov 8 Elections.... Pay attn. If you hate Trump, America then you are an extension of satans voice.


----------



## Uber702 (Nov 6, 2015)

Rickochey...you are the lamest user on this forum.

Maybe you can grab all the queen's subjects and historians and go **** off somewhere else.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

BoboBig said:


> Not just message here all messages an put by all sides can say only bad and can be piece of sht in computer website can say things and peoole in real life never can say these things to other people but in computer can put bad some good but bad all sides and views goodbye shei she adios salaamat no message need


AI spambots?


----------



## harcouber (Dec 4, 2017)

rickochey said:


> Pay attn. If you hate Trump, America then you are an extension of satans voice.


I liked President Donald J. Trump because he was hated and despised by all of the political elites from all sides.

He was hated by elitist Democrats, he was hated by elitist Republicans .... he threatened the very existence of the elitists from both sides of the aisle. 

The Democrat lemmings who hate President Trump today never looked into him prior to him becoming the Republican Candidate ..... they did not look into how hard the Republican established elites worked to prevent him from becoming the Republican candidate.

If the Republicans would have worked as hard to steal the nomination from President Trump as the Democrats worked to steal their nomination from Bernie Sanders and give it to Hillary Clinton we might never have had a President Trump. But the Republican committee was forced to play by the rules and President Trump prevailed.

The Democrats were stupid, and still are. Sanders had a massive grass roots following, much like Trump did and had the Democrat Elites allowed the process to play out fairly ...... Sanders probably would have defeated Trump.


.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

rickochey said:


> It should be obvious to you by know that the deep state has been sending out false information to protect themselves which in turn 'controls you.' There are people who say they hate Trump because the Deep State control of mainstream media needs to control your opinion on Trump and other pro satanic issues. Trump attacked the deep state cabal and has his friends Putin, Xi, India taking out the deep state strong hold on the world. Qanon DOES NOT EXIST. Q is high level military political clearance that has been sending out info since Trumps "This represents the Calm before the Storm" photo-op at the WH. There is a reason why Putin had to wait 1 year of the democrats in the WH before he took out the bioweapon labs in Ukraine. Or the funding of the deep state through energy-look at Europe. We are getting ready for some real global situations. July 8-Japan Abe was assassinated. Aug 8-Trump was raided... Sept 8- queen was announced she died, Oct 8 ???? perhaps Trump gets indicted... Nov 8 Elections.... Pay attn. If you hate Trump, America then you are an extension of satans voice.


Lol, Trump is not "friends" with any of those clowns, he could care less about what Putin does as long as it doesn't affect America, Xi? LOL, Xi and Putin don't wanna get rid of the deep state, they want to get rid of America as a power, deep state or not, he closed the doors to China so Xi and Trump are just " in business", Trump knows China's intentions and I wouldn't go saying China isnt a puppet of deep state seeing how deep state puppets like Biden have business in China and were ready to open the doors for them again, China developed COVID 19 with deep state funding by Faucci, there is another one and finally, China is pushing fentanyl through Mexico to **** the entire country not just deep state, the conspiracies you guys read in places like infowars are mostly kremlin/CCP propaganda and trolls.

Q anon could be anyone, hackers have already tried doxing him/her, gotten locations and they all are in the same area, Agents travel/log from all over the country to avoid detection so no, it's not a military operation.


----------



## UberStreets (10 mo ago)

Vernited said:


> Wait so your justification for stealing a country of its resources, over-taxxation to the point where 1.8 billion people die, 45+ trillion $ is stolen from the countries economy is because perceivably it made the country better? Please stop now.
> 
> You sound as ridiculous as customers who don't tip. "Why should I tip, it's the company paying too little, not my fault! Go get a better job." While they continue to exploit the workers anyways.
> 
> Again, just stop. Also I am in my own country, I am an American.





Vernited said:


> Wait so your justification for stealing a country of its resources, over-taxxation to the point where 1.8 billion people die, 45+ trillion $ is stolen from the countries economy is because perceivably it made the country better? Please stop now.
> 
> You sound as ridiculous as customers who don't tip. "Why should I tip, it's the company paying too little, not my fault! Go get a better job." While they continue to exploit the workers anyways.
> 
> Again, just stop. Also I am in my own country, I am an American.


People who value the humanity of the Queen over the humanity of the countless children, women, and men destroyed and murdered by the Crown are monsters. That's why they actually believe that plundering societies, pillaging land, and then destroying the civilization built on that land actually makes that land a better place. That's a whole monstrous mindset right there.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)




----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

BoboBig said:


> not talking to my message put can be message to something else? If can be try say stupid to my message than can say yawn sleep youu care who care…. All countries all countries world world world world don’t like say bad but can be ignorance coward people say yawn start message means not nice and can be mean but message can be for something else not my list can’t have anything to say what is put if so than can mean you can have problem hope can be ok take care


Was that English? This webpage needs a closed captioning option, in English of course!


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

BoboBig said:


> cares what cover mouth no one cares uff can be be tired if put for my message easy can say many countries usa uk China Russia Australia Canada Japan India and many what can be point of message somewhere else if can be bad passenger order Uber car website app can be one star


WHAAAT????


----------



## Uber702 (Nov 6, 2015)

Even Artificial Intelligence cannot help Bobobing.

He is a Rickochey  minion.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

Uber702 said:


> Even Artificial Intelligence cannot help Bobobing.
> 
> He is a Rickochey  minion.


Lol!!


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

BoboBig said:


> Not just message here all messages an put by all sides can say only bad and can be piece of sht in computer website can say things and peoole in real life never can say these things to other people but in computer can put bad some good but bad all sides and views goodbye shei she adios salaamat no message need


I think Uber offers free English lessons if you make it to their Diamond tier status.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Love the colonizer comments but y'all still living in the UK and US and people are still fleeing to the "colonizer" countries on a daily basis because their home countries are trash.


----------



## actappingntesting (8 mo ago)

harcouber said:


> I liked President Donald J. Trump because he was hated and despised by all of the political elites from all sides.
> 
> He was hated by elitist Democrats, he was hated by elitist Republicans .... he threatened the very existence of the elitists from both sides of the aisle.
> 
> ...


I like him because he puts us first and thats how its supposed to be us being americans all americans.


----------



## rickochey (7 mo ago)

Uber702 said:


> Rickochey...you are the lamest user on this forum.
> 
> Maybe you can grab all the queen's subjects and historians and go **** off somewhere else.


LOL... You qualified for the lifetime gay ****** award.


----------



## rickochey (7 mo ago)

Uber702 said:


> Even Artificial Intelligence cannot help Bobobing.
> 
> He is a Rickochey  minion.


Your response is obvious you have been controlled. You are attacking the facts of the deep state by attacking people. YOu are a the lamest person on any board.


----------



## rickochey (7 mo ago)

Donatello said:


> Lol, Trump is not "friends" with any of those clowns, he could care less about what Putin does as long as it doesn't affect America, Xi? LOL, Xi and Putin don't wanna get rid of the deep state, they want to get rid of America as a power, deep state or not, he closed the doors to China so Xi and Trump are just " in business", Trump knows China's intentions and I wouldn't go saying China isnt a puppet of deep state seeing how deep state puppets like Biden have business in China and were ready to open the doors for them again, China developed COVID 19 with deep state funding by Faucci, there is another one and finally, China is pushing fentanyl through Mexico to **** the entire country not just deep state, the conspiracies you guys read in places like infowars are mostly kremlin/CCP propaganda and trolls.
> 
> Q anon could be anyone, hackers have already tried doxing him/her, gotten locations and they all are in the same area, Agents travel/log from all over the country to avoid detection so no, it's not a military operation.


You are mind controlled. Thats the power of the CIA Operation Mockingbird, Operation Northwoods, MK-Ultra. The fact that you DENIED facts is evidence you are clueless to what is going on. Its sad to read that you shown just how controlled you are on a public forum.


----------



## Uber702 (Nov 6, 2015)

Rickochey

Sleeping and laying with 80 year old women doesn't make you a stud. I doubt you had sex in the last 20 years. Saving yourself for the king?
Why don't you ask your mother permission to respond on her flip phone to this forum again.
Take your gay comment and run with it...let's see how far you get. I dare you!
Go put on your pajamas and find the closest homeless cardboard shelter and say good nite little boy.


----------



## Doodoolemonque (Dec 13, 2019)

rickochey said:


> It should be obvious to you by know that the deep state has been sending out false information to protect themselves which in turn 'controls you.' There are people who say they hate Trump because the Deep State control of mainstream media needs to control your opinion on Trump and other pro satanic issues. Trump attacked the deep state cabal and has his friends Putin, Xi, India taking out the deep state strong hold on the world. Qanon DOES NOT EXIST. Q is high level military political clearance that has been sending out info since Trumps "This represents the Calm before the Storm" photo-op at the WH. There is a reason why Putin had to wait 1 year of the democrats in the WH before he took out the bioweapon labs in Ukraine. Or the funding of the deep state through energy-look at Europe. We are getting ready for some real global situations. July 8-Japan Abe was assassinated. Aug 8-Trump was raided... Sept 8- queen was announced she died, Oct 8 ???? perhaps Trump gets indicted... Nov 8 Elections.... Pay attn. If you hate Trump, America then you are an extension of satans voice.


Take your meds, dude. Your brain is gonna stay fried, if you dont.don't


----------



## UberStreets (10 mo ago)

actappingntesting said:


> I like him because he puts us first and thats how its supposed to be us being americans all americans.


Yeah. He puts you first - as he steals classified documents from the White House, putting your country at risk for security breaches, for his own personal agenda. I hate to break it to you, but NO POLITICIAN puts YOU first. They may give us some things that we want, but they're putting their positions first. Trump supporters who have pledged their allegiance to him and believe in Trump with all of their hearts - those supporters don't have self-esteem. Get yourself some self-esteem and you won't be so quick to fall so hard for ANY man.


----------



## StOOber (Mar 19, 2016)

rickochey said:


> the people on the left are so frigging stupid and naive. The Queen died 2 years ago when Covid started, Google Buckingham Palace boarded up. She was the leader of the pedophile ring that Pres Trump destroyed. Look at these dates.. July 8-Japan Abe assassinated.. Aug 8 -Trump raided... Sept 8-Queen 'died.'.... Oct 8-Trump gets indicted... Nov 8--Elections... So many of you have been so brainwashed and controlled by the media as whatever the media says must be true...


And this is why you make less than minimum wage driving for Uber, you’re a complete nut job.


----------



## StOOber (Mar 19, 2016)

UberStreets said:


> Yeah. He puts you first - as he steals classified documents from the White House, putting your country at risk for security breaches, for his own personal agenda. I hate to break it to you, but NO POLITICIAN puts YOU first. They may give us some things that we want, but they're putting their positions first. Trump supporters who have pledged their allegiance to him and believe in Trump with all of their hearts - those supporters don't have self-esteem. Get yourself some self-esteem and you won't be so quick to fall so hard for ANY man.


 Obvious daddy issues are obvious.


----------



## StOOber (Mar 19, 2016)

rickochey said:


> the people on the left are so frigging stupid and naive. The Queen died 2 years ago when Covid started, Google Buckingham Palace boarded up. She was the leader of the pedophile ring that Pres Trump destroyed. Look at these dates.. July 8-Japan Abe assassinated.. Aug 8 -Trump raided... Sept 8-Queen 'died.'.... Oct 8-Trump gets indicted... Nov 8--Elections... So many of you have been so brainwashed and controlled by the media as whatever the media says must be true...


Holy shot man you may be the most insane traitor loving conspiracy freak jerkoff I’ve ever seen post such stupidity. Your opinions and thoughts are absolutely manipulated by evil men; you’re pointing fingers everywhere but at the obvious: Republicans are *****s for the wealthiest elite, so are Dems, but they speak more truth and actually get things done eventually even if it means turning off the spigot for wealthy interests slowly so they can retool their money machines when legislation actually passes that benefits people. What’s the most slimiest thing about Republicans are, while both parties manipulate for their own interests and of the elite, republicans tell flat out lies and embraced a proven con man despite this same man insulting and telling lies about each and every one of those scumbags that ran against him. Trump is an evil disease of a corrupt out of control capitalist system that doesn’t give a rats ass about you. They want to keep you fat stupid and drunk talking nonsense on forums like this because if you truly figured out who was really screwing you you’d come after them. Jan 6 my friend, that con man crossed the line to seditious traitor. Look around and see who agrees with you, Nazis, bigots, scum. Wake up fool.


----------



## Mike McCann (Jan 11, 2015)

rickochey said:


> It should be obvious to you by know that the deep state has been sending out false information to protect themselves which in turn 'controls you.' There are people who say they hate Trump because the Deep State control of mainstream media needs to control your opinion on Trump and other pro satanic issues. Trump attacked the deep state cabal and has his friends Putin, Xi, India taking out the deep state strong hold on the world. Qanon DOES NOT EXIST. Q is high level military political clearance that has been sending out info since Trumps "This represents the Calm before the Storm" photo-op at the WH. There is a reason why Putin had to wait 1 year of the democrats in the WH before he took out the bioweapon labs in Ukraine. Or the funding of the deep state through energy-look at Europe. We are getting ready for some real global situations. July 8-Japan Abe was assassinated. Aug 8-Trump was raided... Sept 8- queen was announced she died, Oct 8 ???? perhaps Trump gets indicted... Nov 8 Elections.... Pay attn. If you hate Trump, America then you are an extension of satans voice.


so great to read someone that Knows what is going on. The Storm is on its way. the Queen Protected the King, she is gone, now the offensive can begin. Alot of shit is about to go down, if you dont want to wake up, you will soon see alot of Shit. Pray for the Country, pray for Trump and remember the Patriots are in Control.


----------



## Uber702 (Nov 6, 2015)

Well look at McCann

A rickochey minion ....pray for Trump...to go to hell maybe..

Stupid old fart sucking on trumps dick


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

Who here thinks Russia is just pretending to be friends with China? Maybe Putin is wise enough to follow the age old saying: "Keep your friends close and your enemies even closer".

Lol, China has pillaged Russia's military IP.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Donatello said:


> AI spambots?


Careful, they say they're going to be taking over the world soon!


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

elelegido said:


> Careful, they say they're going to be taking over the world soon!


No way, was @BoboBig skynet drone node #13376969?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Donatello said:


> No way, was @BoboBig skynet drone node #13376969?


?


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

elelegido said:


> ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Donatello said:


>


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

View attachment 676910


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## oldnavyht3 (Jul 17, 2019)

Donatello said:


> Lol, Trump is not "friends" with any of those clowns, he could care less about what Putin does as long as it doesn't affect America, Xi? LOL, Xi and Putin don't wanna get rid of the deep state, they want to get rid of America as a power, deep state or not, he closed the doors to China so Xi and Trump are just " in business", Trump knows China's intentions and I wouldn't go saying China isnt a puppet of deep state seeing how deep state puppets like Biden have business in China and were ready to open the doors for them again, China developed COVID 19 with deep state funding by Faucci, there is another one and finally, China is pushing fentanyl through Mexico to **** the entire country not just deep state, the conspiracies you guys read in places like infowars are mostly kremlin/CCP propaganda and trolls.
> 
> Q anon could be anyone, hackers have already tried doxing him/her, gotten locations and they all are in the same area, Agents travel/log from all over the country to avoid detection so no, it's not a military operation.


which " america" and " americans" are we talking about that he looked out for?


----------



## actappingntesting (8 mo ago)

UberStreets said:


> Yeah. He puts you first - as he steals classified documents from the White House, putting your country at risk for security breaches, for his own personal agenda. I hate to break it to you, but NO POLITICIAN puts YOU first. They may give us some things that we want, but they're putting their positions first. Trump supporters who have pledged their allegiance to him and believe in Trump with all of their hearts - those supporters don't have self-esteem. Get yourself some self-esteem and you won't be so quick to fall so hard for ANY man.


Do you honestly think your criminal in chief O'Biden is putting you first yeah keep watching CNN with the rest of the sheep. Enjoying those Gas prices, inflation, no cars on lots, food shortages, worst recession since 1922. Yeah hes putting you first alright and if you believe that I have a bridge to sell to you. I will take the man the establishment and career politicians fear and will stop at nothing to keep out theres a reason and its not him but believe the lies your told live with your head in the sand.


----------



## rickochey (7 mo ago)

StOOber said:


> And this is why you make less than minimum wage driving for Uber, you’re a complete nut job.


who says I do Uber?


----------



## Mike in CT (Nov 8, 2015)

Why can’t we all get along ?


----------



## rickochey (7 mo ago)

Uber702 said:


> Well look at McCann
> 
> A rickochey minion ....pray for Trump...to go to hell maybe..
> 
> Stupid old fart sucking on trumps dick


Jokes on you. Just keep watching and enjoying the movie.


----------



## rickochey (7 mo ago)

Mike in CT said:


> Why can’t we all get along ?


Because weak easily control minded people are memorized by fake news propaganda. MK-Ultra, Operation Mockingbird, Operation Northwoods.


----------



## Ubermillionaire (Jan 19, 2021)

Uber702 said:


> Rickochey
> 
> Sleeping and laying with 80 year old women doesn't make you a stud. I doubt you had sex in the last 20 years. Saving yourself for the king?
> Why don't you ask your mother permission to respond on her flip phone to this forum again.
> ...


Another libby incapable of any arguments with evidence so instead he/she/we/they/them or whatever this is resorts to insulting others and becomes verbally aggressive. Boo hoo hoo rich white people offend me. Why is life so unfair ? Name one thing Amtrak Joe has accomplished in his life ? 

God save the King. 👑


----------



## Doodoolemonque (Dec 13, 2019)

actappingntesting said:


> Do you honestly think your criminal in chief O'Biden is putting you first yeah keep watching CNN with the rest of the sheep. Enjoying those Gas prices, inflation, no cars on lots, food shortages, worst recession since 1922. Yeah hes putting you first alright and if you believe that I have a bridge to sell to you. I will take the man the establishment and career politicians fear and will stop at nothing to keep out theres a reason and its not him but believe the lies your told live with your head in the sand.


Clearly, there's a lack of oxygen in that clown car of yours.


----------



## Ubermillionaire (Jan 19, 2021)

Doodoolemonque said:


> Clearly, there's a lack of oxygen in that clown car of yours.


Rickochy here’s another one. You can’t make this shit up. 😂 
Vote democrat or you’re a threat to democracy. Yeah , cnn knows what they’re talking about . Electric cars rule 😂


----------



## BigRags (Jan 10, 2018)

Why the **** are we talking politics on This Forum man, like we don't have enough outlets for that. Is you ****ing Twitter account locked, no Facebook friends, don't know how to use Reddit. I like to get updates sent to my email, because occasionally I get info that helps with MY BUSINESS!!!! But now I have shitheads debating The Queen and Trump and For God's Sake, Q. I thought this was about being an Uber Driver, can we not have anything that sticks to a topic without injecting our personal life views, whatever everything devolves into bullshit nowadays. Cause see as much as I would love to tell you my political views, and I do like me some Trump and I assure u my Self Esteem is quite intact, I'M FAR MORE CONCERNED WITH ALL THESE LONG PICK UP OFFERS AND THAT THE DESTINATION OPTION HAS BECOME A JOKE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bookem57 (Apr 2, 2015)

UberStreets said:


> Yeah. He puts you first - as he steals classified documents from the White House, putting your country at risk for security breaches, for his own personal agenda. I hate to break it to you, but NO POLITICIAN puts YOU first. They may give us some things that we want, but they're putting their positions first. Trump supporters who have pledged their allegiance to him and believe in Trump with all of their hearts - those supporters don't have self-esteem. Get yourself some self-esteem and you won't be so quick to fall so hard for ANY man.
> 
> what in the world are you talking about? No self esteem? Paid posters suck.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

oldnavyht3 said:


> which " america" and " americans" are we talking about that he looked out for?


What the hell are you talking about? Who mentioned "looking out for" or even the word Americans in the post.

You people need to learn to read.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Donatello said:


> Who here thinks Russia is just pretending to be friends with China? Maybe Putin is wise enough to follow the age old saying: "Keep your friends close and your enemies even closer".
> 
> Lol, China has pillaged Russia's military IP.


China has no real friends. They seek global domination. I doubt non-Chinese will be allowed to live at some point.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

rickochey said:


> Because weak easily control minded people are memorized by fake news propaganda. MK-Ultra, Operation Mockingbird, Operation Northwoods.


Operation North Woods Inn took control of the minds of the public by duping them into believing they were dining in an Alpine lodge.


----------



## premsoma161 (11 mo ago)

UberStreets said:


> Yeah. He puts you first - as he steals classified documents from the White House, putting your country at risk for security breaches, for his own personal agenda. I hate to break it to you, but NO POLITICIAN puts YOU first. They may give us some things that we want, but they're putting their positions first. Trump supporters who have pledged their allegiance to him and believe in Trump with all of their hearts - those supporters don't have self-esteem. Get yourself some self-esteem and you won't be so quick to fall so hard for ANY man.


He is a manipulator , he grew up that way. He is only for himself and his family. Take a look at his corrector folks, he is a womanizer, cheated on his all wife's


UberStreets said:


> Yeah. He puts you first - as he steals classified documents from the White House, putting your country at risk for security breaches, for his own personal agenda. I hate to break it to you, but NO POLITICIAN puts YOU first. They may give us some things that we want, but they're putting their positions first. Trump supporters who have pledged their allegiance to him and believe in Trump with all of their hearts - those supporters don't have self-esteem. Get yourself some self-esteem and you won't be so quick to fall so hard for ANY man.


----------



## rickochey (7 mo ago)

StOOber said:


> Holy shot man you may be the most insane traitor loving conspiracy freak jerkoff I’ve ever seen post such stupidity. Your opinions and thoughts are absolutely manipulated by evil men; you’re pointing fingers everywhere but at the obvious: Republicans are *****s for the wealthiest elite, so are Dems, but they speak more truth and actually get things done eventually even if it means turning off the spigot for wealthy interests slowly so they can retool their money machines when legislation actually passes that benefits people. What’s the most slimiest thing about Republicans are, while both parties manipulate for their own interests and of the elite, republicans tell flat out lies and embraced a proven con man despite this same man insulting and telling lies about each and every one of those scumbags that ran against him. Trump is an evil disease of a corrupt out of control capitalist system that doesn’t give a rats ass about you. They want to keep you fat stupid and drunk talking nonsense on forums like this because if you truly figured out who was really screwing you you’d come after them. Jan 6 my friend, that con man crossed the line to seditious traitor. Look around and see who agrees with you, Nazis, bigots, scum. Wake up fool.


Keep Watching the movie. Watching the movie is great!!!! You will soon see the truth but in the meantime keep watching the movie. The movie the US Military wants you to see and learn from.


----------



## rickochey (7 mo ago)

BigRags said:


> Why the **** are we talking politics on This Forum man, like we don't have enough outlets for that. Is you ****ing Twitter account locked, no Facebook friends, don't know how to use Reddit. I like to get updates sent to my email, because occasionally I get info that helps with MY BUSINESS!!!! But now I have shitheads debating The Queen and Trump and For God's Sake, Q. I thought this was about being an Uber Driver, can we not have anything that sticks to a topic without injecting our personal life views, whatever everything devolves into bullshit nowadays. Cause see as much as I would love to tell you my political views, and I do like me some Trump and I assure u my Self Esteem is quite intact, I'M FAR MORE CONCERNED WITH ALL THESE LONG PICK UP OFFERS AND THAT THE DESTINATION OPTION HAS BECOME A JOKE!!!!!!!!


Actually this is about being an Uber driver. You see, I have over 30,000 rides with Uber and Lyft in Las Vegas. The Oct 1 shooting came from the top of the Delano hotel by the Saudi Arabia army. The Top is owned by Bill Gates and Saudi Prince. I know this. I was there. I ubered people that had the shooters come from the Delano. There are elevators along the outside of the hotel that open at the top and thats where the shooters came from. These are the facts and stuff you learn about the truth about what is happening. Being an Uber driver is nothing more than prepping us for the Social Credit Score along with facial recognition. Lyft is dedicated to driverless cars. So now you add in Electric cars, Driverless cars and facial recognition and off to the FEMA camps you go. Unfortunately the Truth doesnt sit well with those on the left. The Queen was NOT a good person.


----------



## rickochey (7 mo ago)

Doodoolemonque said:


> Clearly, there's a lack of oxygen in that clown car of yours.


Evidence that reality and CIA mind control are working on the easily broken minded. They are in control from the worlds most evil psychologists. We cant save these people. And its these people that you give rides to and its interesting to hear their broken minds. 5-7 million people will never wake up.


----------



## UberKing777 (Jul 9, 2016)

UberStreets said:


> Yeah. He puts you first - as he steals classified documents from the White House, putting your country at risk for security breaches, for his own personal agenda. I hate to break it to you, but NO POLITICIAN puts YOU first. They may give us some things that we want, but they're putting their positions first. Trump supporters who have pledged their allegiance to him and believe in Trump with all of their hearts - those supporters don't have self-esteem. Get yourself some self-esteem and you won't be so quick to fall so hard for ANY man.


Yeah... I'd still take Trump over the moron we have now. They all take classified material with them. Nothing new about that so please use a different talking point.


----------



## UberKing777 (Jul 9, 2016)

Mike in CT said:


> Why can’t we all get along ?


Because some people have to vote for democrats 🤷‍♂️


----------



## UberKing777 (Jul 9, 2016)

Mike McCann said:


> so great to read someone that Knows what is going on. The Storm is on its way. the Queen Protected the King, she is gone, now the offensive can begin. Alot of shit is about to go down, if you dont want to wake up, you will soon see alot of Shit. Pray for the Country, pray for Trump and remember the Patriots are in Control.


Dude, please stop. You're just making the rest of us look bad.


----------



## harcouber (Dec 4, 2017)

StOOber said:


> republicans tell flat out lies .....


You mean all out lies like .... " If you like your doctor, you can keep your doctor. " and " If you like your health care plan you can keep your health care plan. "

This lie was repeated over 30 times by ...... oh dang, Obama is a Democrat!!!!

Talk about all out lies ....... you better get your stories straight.

Oh and to be sure, you really should stop with the childish insulting and name calling ..... you will look a little intelligent if you do!

.


----------



## harcouber (Dec 4, 2017)

UberStreets said:


> Yeah. He puts you first - as he steals classified documents from the White House, putting your country at risk for security breaches, for his own personal agenda.


What Classified documents did he steal?
What do you know about Document Classification within the White House itself?
Are you aware that the New York Times newspaper and others, the same ones we buy on the street all get marked " CLASSIFIED " inside the White House?

Did you ever consider that the reason for raiding his home, was not so much to find out what he took .... but to find out what information he has against the Dem/Rep elites???

I love all the concern over the " empty folders " .... I mean that one really has me laughing.

Oh and to be certain, I know a little be on the subjest of classification of documents.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I've noticed most conspiracy theorists are flat earthers.


----------



## harcouber (Dec 4, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I've noticed most conspiracy theorists are flat earthers.


Fools have two things in common ......

1: They believe the earth is flat.
2: They blindly dismiss conspiracy theories out of hand.

Have a nice weekend!


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

harcouber said:


> Fools have two things in common ......
> 
> 1: They believe the earth is flat.
> 2: They blindly dismiss conspiracy theories out of hand.
> ...


Thank you. You have a nice weekend as well.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

BigRags said:


> Why the **** are we talking politics on This Forum man, like we don't have enough outlets for that. Is you ****ing Twitter account locked, no Facebook friends, don't know how to use Reddit. I like to get updates sent to my email, because occasionally I get info that helps with MY BUSINESS!!!! But now I have shitheads debating The Queen and Trump and For God's Sake, Q. I thought this was about being an Uber Driver, can we not have anything that sticks to a topic without injecting our personal life views, whatever everything devolves into bullshit nowadays. Cause see as much as I would love to tell you my political views, and I do like me some Trump and I assure u my Self Esteem is quite intact, I'M FAR MORE CONCERNED WITH ALL THESE LONG PICK UP OFFERS AND THAT THE DESTINATION OPTION HAS BECOME A JOKE!!!!!!!!





rickochey said:


> Actually this is about being an Uber driver. You see, I have over 30,000 rides with Uber and Lyft in Las Vegas. The Oct 1 shooting came from the top of the Delano hotel by the Saudi Arabia army. The Top is owned by Bill Gates and Saudi Prince. I know this. I was there. I ubered people that had the shooters come from the Delano. There are elevators along the outside of the hotel that open at the top and thats where the shooters came from. These are the facts and stuff you learn about the truth about what is happening. Being an Uber driver is nothing more than prepping us for the Social Credit Score along with facial recognition. Lyft is dedicated to driverless cars. So now you add in Electric cars, Driverless cars and facial recognition and off to the FEMA camps you go. Unfortunately the Truth doesnt sit well with those on the left. The Queen was NOT a good person.


i’m as far right as they come, you need help with your psychosis, and please dude lay off the weed it’s real strong here, puff puff and pass . And yes I’m in Vegas too , They’re coming for you man they’re right around the corner, they are always watching you LMAO, this is the type of dumb shit I have to deal with in this town


----------



## Ubermillionaire (Jan 19, 2021)

King Charles III had a welcoming in Wales with a 1960s Bentley stretch limo. God save the King and RIP Queen Elizabeth II. Harry defected to the US to become a pot smoking yoga California liberal.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)




----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

supersexy19 said:


> You sound jealous that your not white.


You sound like a fool 🤣


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

I'll just leave this here...

*"Conclusion:: *_Cannabis use doubles the risk of developing psychosis in vulnerable people. There even exists a relationship regarding the dose used and the age of first use. Gene-environment interactions that modulate the association between cannabis use and the presence of psychosis have also been described_."









Cannabis consumption and psychosis or schizophrenia development - PubMed


Cannabis use doubles the risk of developing psychosis in vulnerable people. There even exists a relationship regarding the dose used and the age of first use. Gene-environment interactions that modulate the association between cannabis use and the presence of psychosis have also been described.




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Reef64 said:


> Harry and the *** cut ties with the monarch, no longer has a right to the throne. But your right William will become king after Charles dies


Harry and the what?


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

lauramaf said:


> I would suggest that most of these s…hole countries that were colonized were better off under British control. They thrived economically and the standard of living was higher than it is now. Additionally, they didn’t have the corrupt 3rd world dictators restricting freedoms. So if you think Everyone is ignorant why don’t you go back and help your country.


Do you really believe that foolishness 😒


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Invisible said:


> It is disrespectful to slander her and the Royals on a thread that was intended to honor her legacy.


She doesn't know


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ms.Doe said:


> She doesn't know


Actually she could. Stranger things have happened beyond death that we just don’t know about


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

MrPurple said:


> I guess we just pretend that the empire wasn't instrumental in fighting to end the slave trade, banning the marriage of adult men and teenage girls in India,


Really? Tell me more!


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

BigRags said:


> I'M FAR MORE CONCERNED WITH ALL THESE LONG PICK UP OFFERS AND THAT THE DESTINATION OPTION HAS BECOME A JOKE!!!!!!!!


My destination mode has always been a joke. Doesn't even honor the direction. Disallowed from airport queue (90% of rides) and now has completely gone away ("you have 0 destinations remaining" when i hadn't used any). I laughed when I saw that yesterday! who cares?!


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Actually she could. Stranger things have happened beyond death that we just don’t know about


🤣


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

Good riddance to the queen. What I'd like to know is why in the hell are American flags at half mast for the latest death in the line of monarchs that our forefathers fought a bloody revolutionary war to become free of?


----------



## Ubend R.S. (Jul 7, 2015)

Vernited said:


> Uh no. **** the Queen. Royally.
> 
> In 1947, she ordered Cyril Radcliffe casually "over lunch" to draw a border between India and Pakistan.
> 
> ...


Just how wrong can one man be 😂

Learn your own history before you preach.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Jenga said:


> Good riddance to the queen. What I'd like to know is why in the hell are American flags at half mast for the latest death in the line of monarchs that our forefathers fought a bloody revolutionary war to become free of?


Happy to explain. If it was 1776 and King George had passed away then indeed there would likely be few American flags flying at half mast. However, you see, many things have changed in the last 250 years. The relationship between the UK and the US is no longer one of coloniser:colonised. It has evolved into one of alliance, cooperation and some degree of mutual respect. It is generally _not_ prudent for anyone to live in the past, especially a past from 250 years ago. It is for this reason that American flags are at half mast.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

The death of Elizabeth II, a re-watching of the crown, and the comments in this thread have given me pause to reflect on the queen, the Monarchy, and the British empire. Like so many things, like America, Britain is a multi faceted creature with a bi-polar personality.

On the one hand, the monarchy is a poignant example of hubris, rationalization, and racism (actual, true racism}. That a people could convince themselves they were a superior race blessed with a God-given right to dominate and exploit other cultures in the name of advancing them is condemnable.

On the other hand, at this point in time, with the Empire throttled, and with a trend toward countries being dominated by tyranny, Britain can be commended for remaining under democratic rule visa a vi a representative government.

Regarding Elizabeth, she was born into a well established system and it fell upon her to maintain it. At the end of the day I feel her life was actually about sacrifice, and like so many in the royal family she suffered untold emotional traumas and lack of true freedom all her long 96 years. Did she die feeling she had lived a blessed or a cursed life?


----------



## UberStreets (10 mo ago)

harcouber said:


> What Classified documents did he steal?
> What do you know about Document Classification within the White House itself?
> Are you aware that the New York Times newspaper and others, the same ones we buy on the street all get marked " CLASSIFIED " inside the White House?
> 
> ...


Okay. Well, the flunkie that was assigned to appoint Trump with a special master has had her rulings shot down by a higher court. So, it doesn't matter what you or I think we know about declassification. The court is about to send us both to school on the subject. See ya in class, homie!!


----------



## UberStreets (10 mo ago)

UberKing777 said:


> Yeah... I'd still take Trump over the moron we have now. They all take classified material with them. Nothing new about that so please use a different talking point.


I stand


UberKing777 said:


> Yeah... I'd still take Trump over the moron we have now. They all take classified material with them. Nothing new about that so please use a different talking point.


If you'd rather have a galvanizing criminal in office over someone who is considered a lackluster president at worst, that's your problem. But my talking point stays put! The FBI will continue its investigation, and we shall see if what Trump took from the White House is likely for all presidents. Just please try to remember that you are not smarter than the FBI - and neither is Donald Trump.


----------



## UberStreets (10 mo ago)

actappingntesting said:


> Do you honestly think your criminal in chief O'Biden is putting you first yeah keep watching CNN with the rest of the sheep. Enjoying those Gas prices, inflation, no cars on lots, food shortages, worst recession since 1922. Yeah hes putting you first alright and if you believe that I have a bridge to sell to you. I will take the man the establishment and career politicians fear and will stop at nothing to keep out theres a reason and its not him but believe the lies your told live with your head in the sand.





actappingntesting said:


> Do you honestly think your criminal in chief O'Biden is putting you first yeah keep watching CNN with the rest of the sheep. Enjoying those Gas prices, inflation, no cars on lots, food shortages, worst recession since 1922. Yeah hes putting you first alright and if you believe that I have a bridge to sell to you. I will take the man the establishment and career politicians fear and will stop at nothing to keep out theres a reason and its not him but believe the lies your told live with your head in the sand.





actappingntesting said:


> Do you honestly think your criminal in chief O'Biden is putting you first yeah keep watching CNN with the rest of the sheep. Enjoying those Gas prices, inflation, no cars on lots, food shortages, worst recession since 1922. Yeah hes putting you first alright and if you believe that I have a bridge to sell to you. I will take the man the establishment and career politicians fear and will stop at nothing to keep out theres a reason and its not him but believe the lies your told live with your head in the sand.


*Hmmm... Let's see...*

*Not only is Trump aligned with numerous criminals, Trump, himself, is now facing criminal charges, lawsuits, and indictments in 3 jurisdictions - in New York, in Georgia, and in Washington - for various fraudulent and criminal activities.*

*And in case you don't know - or have forgotten - let's take another look at Trump's criminal associations.

Allen Weisenberg (Chief Financial Officer of Trump Organization) recently pleaded guilty to tax fraud, was convicted of tax fraud charges. He is facing further fraud charges relating to Trump Organization and has already been sentenced to prison time. (It's no wonder Donald Trump is the only president who refused to show his taxes. 👀)

Michael Cohen (former Vice-President of Trump Organization and former attorney to Trump) pleaded guilty to campaign finance violations related to Trump's campaign and charges related to hush money paid to women Trump allegedly sexually assaulted. He received a 3-year prison sentence after being convicted.*

*Rick Gates (a former deputy campaign manager on Trump's 2016 campaign) pleaded guilty to conspiracy charges related to Trump's campaign and got jail time afterwards.

Paul Manafort (the former campaign chairman of Trump's campaign) was found guilty of tax fraud, money laundering, and lobbying violations related to Trump's campaign. He received a 7-year prison sentence.

George Papadopoulos, Roger Stone, Michael Flynn, and Elliott Broidy have all been convicted of charges of fraud relating to Trump's administration. Trump pardoned ALL four of these criminal friends of his.*

*Steve Bannon was indicted on charges of defrauding donors who paid money to help Bannon's fraudulent organization build the wall on our southern border. (The same wall that Trump promised Mexico would pay for. 👀) Trump issued a federal pardon to Bannon before the court proceedings. But those charges have now been picked back up by the state. *

*Lastly, the thugs and morons who stormed the Capital on January 6th are going down - one by one - receiving up to 7-year prison sentences for their roles in doing Donald Trump's dirty work by destroying government property, injuring police officers, and attempting to trash democracy in the name of their former defeated president and on the basis of his big lie.*

*So, when you say "criminal-in-chief," your argument is a non-starter if you can't face the fact that Donald Trump is the only Criminal-In-Chief right now.*


----------

